# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 9/22/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*Despite John Cena’s best efforts at Night of Champions — and a Money in the Bank cash-in attempt by Seth Rollins — Brock Lesnar maintains his vise-like grip on the WWE World Heavyweight Title. However, the landscape of WWE seemed to undergo a seismic shift around The Beast Incarnate at last night’s event, with three other titles changing hands. Now that the dust has settled, what can we expect from what’s sure to be a blockbuster Raw? WWE.com has some theories.*_














> _*Mere weeks after suffering the most brutal loss in his 12-year career, John Cena rose to the challenge in a valiant attempt to unseat Brock Lesnar as WWE World Heavyweight Champion. However, thanks to Seth Rollins’ ambush to Cena that ended the match in a disqualification, followed by Cena’s thwarting of Rollins’ post-match Money in the Bank cash-in attempt, the WWE Universe remains subjugated by The Beast Incarnate.
> 
> Since the Cenation leader was denied his chance to reclaim his illustrious prize from The Conqueror, will a new Superstar emerge to challenge Lesnar for the throne? Also, following his brazen interference and post-match Curb Stomp to Lesnar, has Rollins made himself a target of both of last night’s main event participants? Perhaps we’ll get some clarity tonight on Raw.*_














> _*Well, we’re never going to hear the end of it now, are we? Thanks in no small part to a distraction from “Damien Mizdow,” The Miz stole a victory from Dolph Ziggler to become the Intercontinental Champion for a momentous fourth time, ensuring that we’re in for more braggadocios behavior from the so-called “A-Lister” in the weeks ahead.
> 
> However, will Ziggler ensure that the fourth installment in Miz’s Intercontinental Championship franchise is a dud? Expect The Showoff to look for retribution tonight. *_














> _*Gold & Stardust brought out their ravenous side in search of something they refer to as the “Cosmic Key,” and it’s that quest that brought the bizarre duo on a collision course with WWE Tag Team Champions The Usos at Night of Champions. The space-faring Superstars ensnared the titles from the charismatic twins, evidently accomplishing their bewildering, intergalactic mission.
> 
> Where will Gold & Stardust rocket off to next? We’ll hopefully find out tonight.*_














> _*In a bout plagued by family drama and mind games, AJ Lee defeated titleholder Paige and Nikki Bella to become Divas Champion for an impressive third time, tying Eve for the most reigns with the butterfly-emblazoned prize.
> 
> AJ might have reclaimed her “baby,” but The Diva of Tomorrow won’t let this defeat go lightly. As for Nikki Bella, there’s pretty much nothing she won’t do these days to get what she wants. Will AJ be preyed upon tonight on Raw?*_














> _*Seth Rollins just might be regretting that whole cinder block thing right now. Dean Ambrose reemerged last night at Night of Champions, responding to his former “brother’s” open challenge and giving Mr. Money in the Bank a beating that has been more than a month in the making.
> 
> Ambrose got some payback on Rollins, who nearly ended his career with a savage assault on the Aug. 18 edition of Raw. However, we imagine there’s more mayhem in store for the calculating Shield turncoat. Will Ambrose strike again on Raw?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw tonight at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET!*_


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like Rollins is going to be Cena's bitch on Raw tonight. Hopefully at least they give him a strong showing like they did in Cena vs Rollins part 1.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Ambrose is back to save RAW :bow :ambrose


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

For anyone wondering what 9/22 is about.. Bray Wyatt's spoiled it on his twitter...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513802589243068416


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Atleast Ambrose is back I guess, dunno what to make of the fuckery at the end there and where that all leads.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE said:


> For anyone wondering what 9/22 is about.. Bray Wyatt's spoiled it on his twitter...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513802589243068416


They're all being cryptic and shit and Swagger's just like


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513849842788233218
dammit Jack.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> Ambrose is back to save RAW :bow :ambrose


Yeah no. Ambrose is great but one man can't save a 3 hour show.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm just glad Ambrose is back so I don't have to fast forward through EVERY thing.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> I'm just glad Ambrose is back so I don't have to fast forward through EVERY thing.


Pretty much this, I see myself only stopping for him and Bray Wyatt, the rest is for sure fast forward worthy.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Is Lesnar gonna show up?If not, i don't care for RAW.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Welp this is the beginning of the many Raws without Reigns. Guess I'll get use to it. At least Ambrose is back! And Seth seems to have himself involved in many segments so congrats to him.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Winter's cooling said:


> Is Lesnar gonna show up?If not, i don't care for RAW.


He won't be attending, but they just had to pay him an extra $5 million dollars to work extra dates leading up to Wrestlemania next year, so us Lesnar marks will be getting our Lesnar fix towards the end of the year and early next year.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Ambrose is the only thing keeping my interest for tonight's show. Thank God he's back!


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I basically tune in for Ambrose and Wyatt... Wyatt will probably lose to Adam Rose, or need help beating him or something stupid.

Ambrose is in a good spot, though.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> I basically tune in for Ambrose and Wyatt... Wyatt will probably lose to Adam Rose, or need help beating him or something stupid.
> 
> Ambrose is in a good spot, though.


God, Wyatt fans can be so dramatic. fpalm Try being a fan of someone who has actually lost to Rose. More than once.

Wyatt will probably start his next program this RAW or be in a multi-tag match with Show and 2 other competitors. 

Adam Rose is feuding with Slater Gator and the bunny will probably be revealed.

I know melodrama is expected, but at least be realistic about it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose is back! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why do you Ambrose fangirls think that he can save a 3 hour show...


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

WWE said:


> Why do you Ambrose fangirls think that he can save a 3 hour show...


Save? No. Make it better? Absolutely!


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> He won't be attending, but they just had to pay him an extra $5 million dollars to work extra dates leading up to Wrestlemania next year, so us Lesnar marks will be getting our Lesnar fix towards the end of the year and early next year.


Well, that's just great.Not even a backstage promo?A reaction to Rollins/The Authority trying to screw him over?It makes the whole thing even more retarded.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking forward to raw.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Cena will probably go over Rollins tonight, further devaluing Ambrose's eventual win against Rollins (if even he event gets his win.)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least there are two things to watch this week for... that's an improvement over the last month of Raws.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

The WWE 2K15 gameplay trailer is already out if anyone's interested: 






It confirms Rusev who hasn't been announced yet. Can't wait to see the NXT roster reveal after RAW... in fact, probably looking forward to that more than RAW itself.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Austin_GOAT said:


> Cena will probably go over Rollins tonight, further devaluing Ambrose's eventual win against Rollins (if even he event gets his win.)


:lel

If they do face each other, Ambrose will just interfere


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ambrose is going to keep interfering and interfering until THEY GET LOCKED INSIDE THE CELL WHERE NOBODY CAN INTERFERE :mark: :mark:. Or, you know, they won't and something else will happen. 

:draper2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Ambrose is going to keep interfering and interfering until THEY GET LOCKED INSIDE THE CELL WHERE NOBODY CAN INTERFERE :mark: :mark:. Or, you know, they won't and something else will happen.
> 
> :draper2


Fatal four-way in the cell with Cena winning :mark:.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully, Raw is alittle better tonight. Glad Ambrose is back, at least.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I am so excited for Raw tonight, so much drams lol The ppv was a stellar output (despite Rollins not cashing in, he's never going to get to now)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> *I am so excited for Raw tonight*, so much drams lol The ppv was a stellar output (despite Rollins not cashing in, he's never going to get to now)


You sure don't see that said a lot these days.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

No Brock tonight means that we're getting another shitty, appalling Raw(that I'll watch anyway :side: )


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Chrome said:


> You sure don't see that said a lot these days.


It might seem silly, but I like seeing the Raw's after a good ppv, especially when the ppv had the culmination in some feuds. It's like a massive reset button is being hit tonight.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the continuation of the Ambrose/Rollins feud, i'm so happy to see Ambrose back.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Actually looking forward to this RAW now that Ambrose is back and continuing his feud with Rollins. Definitely my main interest right now regarding the product.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Welp this is the beginning of the many Raws without Reigns. Guess I'll get use to it. At least Ambrose is back! And Seth seems to have himself involved in many segments so congrats to him.


Yeah, it sucks reigns is gone, but we atleast have rollins and ambrose.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> God, Wyatt fans can be so dramatic. fpalm Try being a fan of someone who has actually lost to Rose. More than once.
> 
> Wyatt will probably start his next program this RAW or be in a multi-tag match with Show and 2 other competitors.
> 
> ...


:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Looking forward to the continuation of the Ambrose/Rollins feud, i'm so happy to see Ambrose back.


I agree. But after last night I have a bad feeling Cena will swoop in with his galaxy sized ego to bury Rollins tonight and once again steal the spotlight from someone else deserving. In this case, Ambrose fpalmfpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GAD247 said:


> I agree. But after last night I have a bad feeling Cena will swoop in with his galaxy sized ego to bury Rollins tonight and once again steal the spotlight from someone else deserving. In this case, Ambrose fpalmfpalm


"Thats What I DO!' :cena3


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

How many 6 man tag matches do we get tonight?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> Ambrose is going to keep interfering and interfering until THEY GET LOCKED INSIDE THE CELL WHERE NOBODY CAN INTERFERE :mark: :mark:. Or, you know, they won't and something else will happen.
> 
> :draper2


:mark:


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena is soooo good he almost made Lesnar tap out by pinning him :cole


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Only watching tonight because of Dean Ambrose obviously. Also to see what the Wyatts are going to do, if anything.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Actually looking forward to this RAW now that Ambrose is back and continuing his feud with Rollins. Definitely my main interest right now regarding the product.


I just got hypnotized by your sig. Literally just sat there staring at it for 15 minutes.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> I just got hypnotized by your sig. Literally just sat there staring at it for 15 minutes.


It's clearly an Asian behind the wheel. Or a woman.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to Ambrose/Rollins, Mizdow, Sandow60, and hopefully we get a Heyman promo.


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Same old fucking Shit Cena gonna prob team with the hot act - Ambrose same as the whole Daniel Bryan thing ffs and Rollins is doomed now.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SRW said:


> Same old fucking Shit Cena gonna prob team with the hot act - Ambrose same as the whole Daniel Bryan thing ffs and Rollins is doomed now.


Yes this is what I'm worried about. It seems inevitable though. Cena will randomly be placed in the middle of the hot feud of Ambrose and Rollins by siding with Dean. I can't wait... :side:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

GAD247 said:


> I agree. But after last night I have a bad feeling Cena will swoop in with his galaxy sized ego to bury Rollins tonight and once again steal the spotlight from someone else deserving. In this case, Ambrose fpalmfpalm


Let's just hope that Cena is kept away from the Ambrose/Rollins feud.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I bet there will be a title rematch or two. :side:


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking forward to Ambrose/Seth and Paige/Aj/Nikki. Nothing else really, No brock or Roman.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

> WWE has announced that Dean Ambrose will face Randy Orton on tonight's RAW from Memphis.


*Source:* http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0922/581294/big-match-announced-for-tonight-wwe-raw/


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Another loss to Ambrose fpalm


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

So Ambrose loses clean to Orton again tonight? How pleasant.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotta have Ambrose losing to Orton so Reigns looks superior to him in all ways.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Looking forward to Ambrose/Rollins, Mizdow, Sandow60, and hopefully we get a Heyman promo.


wtf is sandow60?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not watching this retarded crap!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll settle for no less than the Miz ending up on the unemployment line after Raw ends.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Half of me is sitting here thinking they can't possibly have Ambrose lose to Orton again. And then the other half is like.. "Yes, yes they can"

Ugh. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

> *Source:* WWE has announced that Dean Ambrose will face Randy Orton on tonight's RAW from Memphis.


:nowords


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Ambrose/Orton should be a good match, Ambrose can't afford to lose clean here.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

SóniaPortugal said:


>


Oh come on! fpalm


Please don't screw up Ambrose's momentum, at the same time don't screw up Orton's build up for a potential Lesnar match. I have a bad bad feeling about this.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

Batz said:


> Oh come on! fpalm
> 
> 
> Please don't screw up Ambrose's momentum, at the same time don't screw up Orton's build up for a potential Lesnar match. I have a bad bad feeling about this.


Orton is not fighting Lesnar. Ever. Orton's build should be used to put someone who needs it over. Ambrose has like 2 clean victories in his entire WWE career. Anything other than a Dirty Deeds followed by a pin in the middle of the ring would be a huge disappointment. But certainly not a surprise.

I'm expecting Orton to go over.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Darkness is here said:


> wtf is sandow60?


60 seconds a week of Sandow being Sandow, talking about whatever. They're not "great" by normal segment/promo standards but considering they're only a minute long, they're great by those standards.

Here are all the videos so far... some better than others (Ep 2, Ep 3, Ep 6, and Ep 8 are my favorites, especially 6).









 (interestingly enough a week later he starts being Mizdow and dressing as he describes Miz in the vid)




 (you'll get a kick out of this one if you enjoy seeing the IWC get buried by wrestlers)





















Edit: As for Ambrose vs. Orton, with the stupidity on display last week in the booking, the trend will continue with Orton beating Ambrose, just to further devalue him. Actually it wouldn't surprise me if WWE goes one step further and has Cena vs. Rollins at HIAC instead of Ambrose/Rollins, and then does Ambrose/Orton at the PPV.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I can see WWE doing Ambrose vs Orton at HIC. And Cena vs Rollins . . . . . . . . .Why? Because it's the WWE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gotta make sure Ambrose isn't a problem for Reigns. Fuck who the fans want. :vince2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Who knows, probably Orton's slow face turn will start here.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Gotta have Ambrose losing to Orton so Reigns looks superior to him in all ways.


That would piss me off twice as much as the finish to last night's PPV did. It's Orton's turn to lose to Ambrose. It's either a clean win for Ambrose or the match ends in a DQ due to interference from Rollins.

Frankly, they should be building up Ambrose and making him look super strong. To me, a clean win for Ambrose would start him on that path.

But you have to believe that isn't likely... just because the WWE very seldom gives the fans what they really want. Nobody gave a toss about Reigns beating Orton or Rollins and they want to get him over soooo badly that they gave it to us.

I'm sorry. I don't mean to rant, but my patience is really wearing thin with this company. Especially after last night, I'm done giving them my money. They don't deserve it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I personally think Orton shouldn't lose either. I want him against Lesnar at Survivor Series. It's two PPVs away, but still, I think neither wrestler can afford a "clean" loss.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Gotta make sure Ambrose isn't a problem for Reigns. Fuck who the fans want. :vince2


Nah, it's probably a build for a tag team/fatal 4 way at HIAC between Orton/Rollins and Cena/Ambrose, like i predicted.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> I personally think Orton shouldn't lose either. I want him against Lesnar at Survivor Series. It's two PPVs away, but still, I think neither wrestler can afford a "clean" loss.


Can people stop with this Lesnar/Orton nonsense. Orton has stated numerous times he doesn't want to work with Lesnar, for whatever reason. It's not happening.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

MAY GOD HELP US


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> I personally think Orton shouldn't lose either. I want him against Lesnar at Survivor Series. It's two PPVs away, but still, I think neither wrestler can afford a "clean" loss.


If anything, the opposite is true. If they're going to turn Orton babyface some time soon, he can afford to lose to Ambrose. It's typical WWE booking. Hell, it's probably the only booking philosophy they do that makes any sense.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Austin_GOAT said:


> Can people stop with this Lesnar/Orton nonsense. Orton has stated numerous times he doesn't want to work with Lesnar, for whatever reason. It's not happening.


He has?


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

They can't possibly make Ambrose lose clean can they? :maury They even put him on the wwe twitter font now instead of cena


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People bitch about everything these days i mean really? Its fucking OBVIOUS Rollins will stick his 2 tone nose into it


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> They can't possibly make Ambrose lose clean can they? :maury They even put him on the wwe twitter font now instead of cena


That means N O T H I N G.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People caring about wins and losses in a fake sport

:LOL


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Austin_GOAT said:


> Can people stop with this Lesnar/Orton nonsense. Orton has stated numerous times he doesn't want to work with Lesnar, for whatever reason. It's not happening.


He's ... S ... A .... W .... F .... T .... SAWFT! lol 

nah it's probably because he has his shoulder thingy ma bob. And they might not like one another so they can't work a match that would be safe enough for Orton to be comfortable because they cannot communicate properly.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

We are going to get Cena & Ambrose vs Rollins & Orton -tag match tonight ,hope im wrong fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> We are going to get Cena & Ambrose vs Rollins & Orton -tag match tonight ,hope im wrong fpalm


Probs because I think Ambrose was booked with Reigns for that match (rumoured obviously)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> We are going to get Cena & Ambrose vs Rollins & Orton -tag match tonight ,hope im wrong fpalm


Now that you say it, I can totally see Rollins and Cena interfering so we get that tag match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Last night's ending outcome has officially marked the almighty fuckery that will ensue until the football season is over. If you want to do something right tonight WWE, make me really regret that I didn't give two shits to purchase tickets to attend RAW in Chicago next week, because I haven't for the last 2 years...I know I'll regret this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ambrose vs Orton hasn't even happened yet, and everyone is already salty. :lel

If Ambrose loses clean, then I'll be in here watching with my popcorn.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Superkick said:


> I'll settle for no less than the Miz ending up on the unemployment line after Raw ends.


I know that feeling mate.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If the authority announces Ambrose vs Rollins at HIAC in a HIAC..









TEARS OF JOY.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How in the fuck do they justify a champion who can't even be bothered to be at a Post PPV Raw? 

They have a guy go 400 days with the title, showing up at all house shows etc, etc. Now it's fine the champ is there twice a month.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

RAW is going up against foot ball, the season premieres of big bang theory and Gotham. Its going to get so smashed in the ratings.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

SP103 said:


> How in the fuck do they justify a champion who can't even be bothered to be at a Post PPV Raw?
> 
> They have a guy go 400 days with the title, showing up at all house shows etc, etc. Now it's fine the champ is there twice a month.


Why does be need to be there? Who amongst the lame boring talentless scrubs should be worth of challenging Brock? Adam Estrogen Rose?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Ambrose vs Orton hasn't even happened yet, and everyone is already salty.


I know, it always makes me lol at how much anger there is when its a fake fuckin sport for crying out loud. Besides Orton/Ambrose produces good matches so whats the fucking drama aboutfpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose will get his win back. He was defeated clean by Orton a few months ago. Now it's his time to win


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...tickets?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> --Brock Lesnar is not on Raw tonight in Memphis. Paul Heyman will be on the show speaking for Lesnar regarding the next storyline direction and Hell in a Cell.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Ambrose will get his win back. He was defeated clean by Orton a few months ago. Now it's his time to win


Doubt it. They just gave Orton a win against Jericho, probably to build him up for a programme vs Brock. Fuckery ending.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> I know, it always makes me lol at how much anger there is when its a fake fuckin sport for crying out loud. Besides Orton/Ambrose produces good matches so whats the fucking drama aboutfpalm


Easy for you to say when your favourite wrestler has gotten handed everything he's ever wanted and Ambrose is getting shit on while he's the most over wrestler on the show solely because Vince doesn't like his face.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ambrose jobbing on his first night back, fantastic.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Easy for you to say when your favourite wrestler has gotten handed everything he's ever wanted and Ambrose is getting shit on while he's the most over wrestler on the show solely because Vince doesn't like his face.


Uh Ambrose gets to live his dream earning a shitload, he probably sleeps in a bed of money with many hookers, and you think he's getting shafted?

:maury

Jesus christ is this Dr Phil or WWE?

I wish i could get paid tons doing what Ambrose does the guy isn't as fucked over as YOU may think


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So I'm guessing Chris Jericho will get killed off tonight and return in several months. 


Big Dave returning tonight IMO.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WhyMe123 said:


> Why does be need to be there? Who amongst the lame boring talentless scrubs should be worth of challenging Brock? Adam Estrogen Rose?


Watching way too much Blitz there fella.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> So I'm guessing Chris Jericho will get killed off tonight and return in several months.
> 
> 
> Big Dave returning tonight IMO.


And Kurt :mark:







































:lel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> Uh Ambrose gets to live his dream earning a shitload, he probably sleeps in a bed of money with many hookers, and you think he's getting shafted?
> 
> :maury
> 
> ...


UGGGHHHHH. fpalm

You just don't get it. If it was only about money, CM Punk would still be here. Fuck it, I'm not even gonna bother.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Still waiting for a _major_ storyline/angle to begin. They're now in the fall season with competition heating up and subscribers to go after. Brock's not there? Fine. Now would be a great time to stir shit up w/o the title being directly involved.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> No Brock tonight means that we're getting another shitty, appalling Raw(that I'll watch anyway :side: )


Same here brother, although I'm just taping it so I will be watching about 90% of the show in fast forward.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton vs Ambrose should be interesting. I don't know why everyone here is whining because it's a guarantee this match wont end clean. The only reason Orton beat Ambrose a couple of months ago was because he was going to be in the title match and needed a credible win.

Neither man can afford a lose, specially clean, right now. Orton needs to be built up for a title shot against Lesnar and Ambrose has too much momentum to get jobbed out. Rollins will probably interfere then Cena makes the save and we get a tag match.

If I'm wrong, I'll be willing to admit so much.



Austin_GOAT said:


> Can people stop with this Lesnar/Orton nonsense. Orton has stated numerous times he doesn't want to work with Lesnar, for whatever reason. It's not happening.


That's nice and all, but who's ass did you pull that out of?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay seriously can Cena go bury Rusev, and defend America's pride?

So he can stay away from the only good thing in the WWE right now.:ambrose


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I think rollins has a lecture to attend that will be given by uncle trips.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The Authority is apparently reconsidering Orton vs Ambrose did not happen because they want to punish Ambrose :side::hmm:



> “The Authority had already slated Ambrose for some potential payback of his own by placing him in a match with Randy Orton, but the corporate power has reportedly reconsidered the match and will address the situation on Raw. What punishment will they dole out for WWE’s most unpredictable Superstar?”


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to be a happy camper seeing Ambrose back :mark: The show needs the energy he's bringing and it's much needed.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> The Authority is apparently reconsidering Orton vs Ambrose did not happen because they want to punish Ambrose :side::hmm:


Ambrose vs the demon Kane/corporate Kane incoming


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> I know, it always makes me lol at how much anger there is when its a fake fuckin sport for crying out loud. Besides Orton/Ambrose produces good matches so whats the fucking drama aboutfpalm


Weren't you just complaining about how Orton hasn't won enough PPV's recently despite the fact he's a 12 time world champion? :HHH2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I expect an angsty-emo Cena, maybe even with frustrated tears.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Who's watching Gotham tonight?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Usually Zeb tweets if Swagger is gonna have a match on RAW and he hasn't...bleh.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Ambrose vs the demon Kane/corporate Kane incoming


This.

What should happen is Kane will go full retro, come out 1999 music and attire, but with the Ascension. 

2 on 1 handicap beat down match!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for Ambrose.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I dont know what i expect to see when i watch these pre-shows but everytime they feel pointless


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

witchblade000 said:


> Who's watching Gotham tonight?


It's worth a shot over Raw, I know that much.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

10 mins!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Usos/Sheamus vs Weird guys/Cesaro for tonight.


Damien Sandow with the greatest stunt actor performance in entertainment history.

And it happened on the preshow!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SANDOW GOAT GIMMICK


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ready for me some Cena squashing Rollins


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i got coffee and i got weed, lets do it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully this RAW is good, unlike the last 4 episodes.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Gotham or RAW? Gotham or RAW? Gotham or RAW?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena vs. Rollins for the briefcase 






































lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Hopefully this RAW is good, unlike the last 4 episodes.


Don't get your hopes up, bud.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

4 minutes


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

3 minutes to go!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

WWE said:


> Usos/Sheamus vs Weird guys/Cesaro for tonight.
> 
> 
> Damien Sandow with the greatest stunt actor performance in entertainment history.
> ...


What happened?? I just turned it off so i could set my Volcano ready for RAW ,god damet:side:


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Sandow is awesome


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Hopefully this RAW is good, unlike the last 4 episodes.


Prepare to be disappointed, sir.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Its got 15 minutes to win me over or I flip to Football, yes even the JETS


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Don't get your hopes up, bud.


Ah, but this one has Ambrose which makes instantly better.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

1 more minute............


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Hopefully this RAW is good, unlike the last 4 episodes.


Ambrose vs rollins may come back. That's the only great thing about this show IMO.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KINGPIN said:


> Gotham or RAW? Gotham or RAW? Gotham or RAW?


Gotham








*>*









:HHH2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Ziggy about to get that win.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Booker T just predicted at the PreShow that Brock Lesnar will show up at this RAW :mark:


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Ambrose kicking off RAW according to WWE's official Twitter account!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just bring on Ambrose so I can fuck off and go to bed early.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ready for Raw


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Roach13 said:


> Sandow is awesome


He always was. You're welcome.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

it's time :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Monday Night Fuckery starts....NOW


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Gonna watch for Ambrose. Let's do this.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Get ready for a John Cena speech.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

PUNKY said:


> Looking forward to Ambrose/Seth and Paige/Aj/Nikki. Nothing else really, No brock or Roman.


nxt dude(ette?)

they are on raw


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Let's see what fresh hell this Raw can bring us.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

swear I'm a sado-masichist.

Keep putting myself through this poop.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

And so it begins.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here we go!! *In Vince McMahon Voice* WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT CENA STARRING THE FACE OF THE WWE, THE SOON TO BE 16 TIME WORLD CHAMPION... JOHN CENA!! :cena3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Looked cool Lesnar getting curb stomped


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like this replay package that tells us almost nothing happened.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I never wanted to punch Cena harder in the face when I seen that.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

and kayfabe wise brock doesnt know who curbstomped him


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FANGIRL ALERT


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

fuck yes.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Ambrose already?!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well we're starting things off well at least.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> and kayfabe wise brock doesnt know who curbstomped him


If he watched back, he does now...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Raw kicking off with Ambrose :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm glad they corrected the whole "was Lesnar going to tap" mistake


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose starting the show off!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crazy man is here!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Deem Anbromes!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Starting off strong, lets fucking go.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose to kick off Raw! Shit bout to get real


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> and kayfabe wise brock doesnt know who curbstomped him


Heyman?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

We're off to a good start......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DEAN MOTHER FUCKING AMBROSE!!!! 

ALL HAIL THE LUNATIC RAGE!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Alright!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey RAW is in Jerry-land!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ambrose.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hammertron said:


> and kayfabe wise brock doesnt know who curbstomped him


I think Paul would tell him. Plus Cena can't get two feet off the ground.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes!! Dean Ambrose! Business has picked up.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome to WWF RAW, we are live tonight, in the FedExForum arena in Memphis Tennessee :jr

It will be an explosive show tonight with 3 hours of RAW!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Dean Ambrose needs new theme music, I didn't even know that was him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Looked cool Lesnar getting curb stomped


Tru dat


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat hairline, though.


Still would.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Good pop for Ambrose!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Interesting, we're starting with Ambrose.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hammertron said:


> i got coffee and i got weed, lets do it


puff puff pass bay-bay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

They could've done Ambrose return a bit more unpredictable and he would've had one of the biggest pops ever.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose orton already !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose opening the show bama


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice pop for Dean! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Titty Master in the building


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

is it just me that thinks his music is absolute muck?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Ambrose promo :mark: a good way to start of RAW.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

AMBROSE!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao

Glad to have this bastard back.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

You're not ugly, you're beautiful, Ambrose!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'wwe's ugly step child is back!' :lol


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

This crowd sucks. They should be marking the fuck out right now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Welcome back, Titty Master!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Ambrose has such an aura to him. He feels truly natural in this character. Just awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Weak ass crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd sucks already.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:ambrose2 "I'm Not Dead"

:maury


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Swallowing my pride and watching raw for the first time in 3 weeks.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Dammit I love this guy


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL, I fucking love Ambrose.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's a bit TOO weird for my liking


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

brush your teeth, dean.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"I'm not dead" - Best opener ever.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That's one SILENT crowd.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Slur your words more, jag off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Dat hairline, though.
> 
> 
> Still would.


well as a dude who isnt quite as far back and thin as deans but pretty close, still gives me hope the rest of my cuteness shines through hah


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well this is a good sign that we're going to get Rollins and Ambrose in the cell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose is just a barrel of awesome.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cue cena


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ambrose 3:16


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> 'wwe's ugly step child is back!' :lol


Good to have him back :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Where are they tonight? Must be some backwater town down South. They're pretty quiet already.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Stone Cold used to do this

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this fuckin guy :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Dean's getting a nice reaction tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao 

Fuck this mic. I'm getting me a chair.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just have Ambrose sit in the middle of the ring for three hours.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For a wrestling town this crowd is really quiet


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

A sit in 
Dean Ambrose : Modern Day Martin Luther King JR


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

No beer in the PG era.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh god no..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:shitstorm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And the segment is already ruined.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... but Ambrose just left the ring and grabbed a chair before getting his hands on Seth Rollins...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Inb4 they say "he only said CFO to add to his gimmick".


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes CENA!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose, shoot him.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh fuck off Cena, please for the love of god don't get involved in this feud.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay, captain buzzkill is here...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ambrose/Cena interesting


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuckery time..


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck off, John.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh shit no... fpalm


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NO. STOP. KEEP YOUR BIG FUCKING CHIN AWAY FROM AMBROSE.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HAHAHA Cena now gonna leech off Ambrose he's the only face he hasn't done this to yet


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What Cena doing?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

finalnight said:


> "I'm not dead" - Best opener ever.


I was very relieved that he didn't say, "I'm back" with an annoying inflection.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ambrose is gonna be a star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Where are they tonight? Must be some backwater town down South. They're pretty quiet already.


Memphis. Awfully quiet thus far. Dean deserved a better pop.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

R.I.P. Ambrose


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody who interrupts Ambrose is a de-facto heel. 

Send out Cena!!!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cena comes to take his feud away from him =(


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Of course Cena has to steal Ambrose's spotlight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Cena comes in to ruin it and steal Ambrose's cheers


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"get the beeer, get the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeer" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Tag match for the main event?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck you.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jesus Christ, Is it to much to ask to keep "Good Guy" :cena3 the FUCK AWAY from Ambrose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Flashes of Steve Austin!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit Ambrose/Cena promo please


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh here we go, are we surprised John shows up?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm

Ah, fuck me.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait , they about to set up a tag match for tonight Lesnar/Rollins vs Ambrose/Cena


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! And here is your #1 contender, John Cena.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Nooooooooooooo! Why Cena got to come out and get involved! boo


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

In b4 tag match.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah, Buzzkill!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cena about to leech off Ambrose like he's done in the past


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Tag team main event incoming


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Tag match. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Let me guess, Cena and Ambrose vs Rollins and Orton...


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Not five minutes into the show and Cole's got his mouth wrapped around Cena...Pathetic.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh look... it's Cena... *yay*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose the next Stone Cold


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait is he gonna leech off him or bury him


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh oh. Cena looks angry!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolCena

Rise Above Newcomers :cena3


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

so your saying Dean Ambrose is getting a massive pop? 

Vince get me out there!

Lol Cena's a cunt.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose the king


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't you already have dozens of reasons to not like John Cena? 

Like the fact that he exists for one thing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hero/Anti-hero promo!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cena attempting to steal the spotlight from someone more over than he is #23403423042390


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

What are they doing? Making Ambrose look heelish?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Tag team match playa!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuck off, Cena. Please don't bury Ambrose.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cena looks so out of place next to Ambrose. One looks like a believable badass you will find in real life, and the other is a walking merchandise stand.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm actually surprised they aren't having Ambrose try to be best buddies with Cena yet.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So is Ambrose getting a decent push finally? :ambrose

:cena3 LOL NOPE! fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:bean:Out


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena is even better than Ambrose on the mic.

Oh and my predictions are coming true. Cenambrose commence. Bury Rollins.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I am actually upset this fucker came in.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose is the best babyface character right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least he called him out a little.. wouldn't mind seeing him call Cena out more.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AMBROSE SHOOT HIM, DAMNIT!*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ambrose has a thousand time more charisma than cena.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dean standing is very Joker-like right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh boy, here we go..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome to the grave Dean


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

GET CENA THE FUCK AWAY FROM AMBROSE


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Ambrose the next Stone Cold


Indeed, I was just thinking earlier that Dean is pretty much the modern SCSA.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ambrose is god kada


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rubber wearing jackass hehe dats a good one


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ambrose, you have ever reason to not like Cena! Inb4 Lesnar & Rollins vs Ambrose & Cena inside a Hell in a Cell at HIAC or a fatal 4 way Hell in a Cell match for the WWE title. :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You stupid mothefuckers, NO! NO!

Keep Ambrose away from this clown


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ass kickin in a bank contract. This fuckin guy.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What? Cena wants to beat up Rollins in a bank?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ass kicking in the bank? When did Cena win that.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Wait is he gonna leech off him or bury him


Both. He'll leech off Ambrose until there's nothing left and then end him.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cena leeching off of the most over guy, like usual. He also should be selling Lesnar's beating.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Oh hey it is Captain Charisma.........









Killer


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bluewolf said:


> so your saying Dean Ambrose is getting a massive pop?
> 
> Vince get me out there!
> 
> Lol Cena's a cunt.


:cena5


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Teddy Long is in the back tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Ambrose smile is the last thing you see before you get shanked.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Calling it now: Rusev to attack Cena tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose bout to do some Mastering :ambrose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They better not feed Cena to Ambrose FfS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAWSE!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose is amazing!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ass kicking in the bank! Roflmao! Cena is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena gets prevented from winning his 16th fucking championship. 

Ambrose gets betrayed by his partner and gets curbstomped into concrete. 

Yeah Cena, you should totally get dibs on Rollins before Ambrose. Absolutely.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I fucking love Ambrose; he's the closest thing I've (we've) got to AE.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bmp487 said:


> Cena leeching off of the most over guy, like usual. He also should be selling Lesnar's beating.


Ha! It took them one night to have Cena leach off of Dean.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ambrose I fucking love you. :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, he's got involved in this feud. Fuck you Vince


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

here comes the tag match main event


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

2 guys in the ring, beginning to undress. Yep, we love this shit


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ambrose is so gold on the mic.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> Ambrose, you have ever reason to not like Cena! Inb4 Lesnar & Rollins vs Ambrose & Cena inside a Hell in a Cell at HIAC or a fatal 4 way Hell in a Cell match for the WWE title. :lol



Wouldn't mind a fatal 4 way


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow! I didn't expect this!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, Ambrose is NOT sucking up to Cena.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The King of Kings!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's the big red monster demon devil's favorite son corporate Kane.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck me I love the way Ambrose handles himself and his mannerisms. Dude is fucking excellent.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

We've seen this movie before. First Bryan. Now Ambrose.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Steph's tits are quite froot tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:hhh2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

What's everyone's problem? This was the logical follow up after last night and this has been a really good segment. Ambrose and Cena hating on each other as faces is awesome.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose is such a fucking badass.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

It's a pretty small thing but it's really bugging me how Randy is taping his hands these days


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena actually got involved in the Rollins/Ambrose feud.

Wow. Fuck you to hell. I actually like you too, Cena. But fuck you.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Where the fuck was Ambrose going? haha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

They're to make it seem like Ambrose's reactions are Cenas. Fuck you vince.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL

Ambrose ran past everybody


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ZOOM IN ZOOM OUT ZOOM IN ZOOM OUT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If they make it Cena Vs. Rollins at Hell in a Cell, or even make it a 3 way, I might break something. 

It should be Ambrose Vs. Rollins, GTFO Cena.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

loool Ambrose was going after HHH


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Where the fuck was Ambrose going then :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*THAT GOD DAM CAMERA SHAKING!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Holy fuck Steph looks hot tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose had a free shot on Triple H, surprised he didn't take it


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

holla holla make it a tag match playa


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

They couldn't keep that leeching bastard away from the hottest thing in the company right now fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Get outta here Cena. Stop trying to have beef with Rollins, he's Ambrose's.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf Ambrose ran straight past Rollins :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:booklel Ambrose overshooting everyone and almost hitting HHH


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Smells like a Tag Team Playa!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Fuck me I love the way Ambrose handles himself and his mannerisms. Dude is fucking excellent.


:yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Love that John Cena fell out of camera coverage


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Where the fuck was Ambrose going? haha


Going after HHH :HA


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

-_- O Dean, why did you run PAST Rollins?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Survivor series will be awesome with the two sides.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strange segment.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> Wouldn't mind a fatal 4 way


Wouldn't mind a fatal four way match between Rollins, Lesnar, Cena and Ambrose either. Might be more brutal than Cena vs Lesnar inside a Cell for the title.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Cena actually got involved in the Rollins/Ambrose feud.
> 
> Wow. Fuck you to hell. I actually like you too, Cena. But fuck you.


fpalm 

This company 


I swear to god if Cena buries them both


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My 4 year old daughter thinks the MITB briefcase is a lunch box. She's convinced the winner of ladder matches wins lunch.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Michael Cole looks like a picnic table :ti


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rollins tweaked attire looks much better.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess Ambrose won. He got to Seth first.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

* I THINK I GOT MOTION SICKNESS FROM THAT CAMERA SO MUCH ZOOMING AND SHAKE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Why the fuck is Cena getting involved in this...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao that whole backstage scene


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao They have to slow down to try and let Cena catch up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lmao :maury


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please do not fuck it up with Dean Ambrose. That guy is money!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did Rollins just crash into the wall? :booklel


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dean jumped in the car holy shit lol.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*That was actually a rough bump Ambrose took!*


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Cena actually got involved in the Rollins/Ambrose feud.
> 
> Wow. Fuck you to hell. I actually like you too, Cena. But fuck you.


 Sorry, but why WOULDN'T he get involved considering just last night Rollins cost him hsi match?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

FUCK OFF CENA


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol 

That was actually awesome.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Cena third-wheeling hard


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena is looking like an idiot again... he just can't look like a true main eventer against people like Ambrose, Cesaro, or Punk... he is just too fake.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

LOL Cena ruined this segment.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rollins just went GTA!! Stealing that man's car. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins pushing that guy to the ground.

:lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Told you all Cena would be placed in the middle of all this. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Get this third wheel bitch bastard Cena out of this story now. Fuck.

Ambrose's body though. :ass


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

O shit. Ambrose bumping to a fucking car :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Rollins really pulled some GTA shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

GTA bitch!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Stealibf cars PG as fucking fuck


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I like how Cena and Ambrose dodged HHH's lame booking.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Cena needs to get the fuck away from this feud, seriously. Fuck off!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ambrose's crazy ass in the back of the car. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao What the hell was that? Seriously?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

The power of the rewind button. I need to see that again. lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose: Doesn't pay the cab driver.
Rollins: Steals a car.

Fucking Orton will probably throw a toddler into the ocean and he'll show up to work next week like nothing happened.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:cena4 "U can't see me, but I will leech off you"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> wtf Ambrose ran straight past Rollins :lmao


He learned that from the veteran Mark Henry!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That looked like it hurt. Hope Ambrose didn't actually fuck up.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Steph :moyes1


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome .


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dean's crazy ass tried to jump in hahahahaha!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena has to INSERT hiself into the good feud/angle of Ambrose/Rollins fpalm fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That was so fucking awkward


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If Ambrose would have stayed in the back of the car as Rollins drove off :done :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was some straight up GTA shit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I wonder if JBL is going to advocate a criminal in Seth Rollins. :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Does Cena change his shorts colour every night now?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I could watch Cena and Ambrose run after Rollins backstage for the next 3 hours. :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose is crazy hahahaha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Played off that broken jaw like a boss :maury


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I like how Cena and Ambrose dodged HHH's lame booking.


Haha good point.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Rollins just went GTA!! Stealing that man's car. :lol


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Moving vehicle bumps get A+ ratings.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That was funny. :lol

Ambrose is just awesome.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

legendfan97 said:


> The power of the rewind button. I need to see that again. lol


The Power of changing the channel


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cena , sticking his ass into good storylines since fucking ever


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena spells doom for Mr. Ambrose.

We have seen it for more than a decade. Get. Him. Away. From. Ambrose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rise above hate, Ambrose :cena3


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ambrose carried that segment. I want to see him fight Lesnar for the belt. Fuck shit up.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Two babyfaces that hate each other. What a fucking concept


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena seems so out of place with them two.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose was willing to kick Cena's ass to get to Rollins. Fucking push this guy already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Does Cena change his shorts colour every night now?


That passes as character development these days. 

:hhh2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap :ambrose3:rollins


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I can't believe it.

I am actually that upset over Cena squeezing his fucking overbooked ass in this feud.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Lmao that didn't go as planned, commentators seemed shocked at Ambrose jumping in and falling out the car.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Vince listened to Russo to up his game; no doubt the next 2hrs 45mins will be shit though.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Batz said:


> Told you all Cena would be placed in the middle of all this. fpalm


Its the only way its could main event Hell in a Cell , with Lesnar not on HIAC ,Rollins vs Ambrose vs Cena is now a main event, Rollins vs Ambrose won't main event need to add Cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuckin kill that jacket with fire, please.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rollins stealing that dude's car. :lmao


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

So best opener in weeks, yes?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> I could watch Cena and Ambrose run after Rollins backstage for the next 3 hours. :lol


:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I gasped when Ambrose fell out of that car. Pretty freaking dangerous. Loved it! Already better tuck the last month+ of Raw!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rollins should have slammed on the brakes when he jumped in the back


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And why isn't Ambrose the NEXT guy in the WWEs eyes. It just showed why he is eons ahead of Roman Reigns and even Seth Rollins


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Why do I feel we're going to get a triple threat #1 contender match at HIAC between these three?. Fuck off John.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

People were comparing Ambrose's character to stone cold. That right there was Austin booking 101.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena seems so out of place with them two.


I'm guessing the segment was supposed to be Ambrose and Reigns until Reigns got injured.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena seems so out of place with them two.


They had absolutely no idea what to do with Cena tonight so they just threw him into these two


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Brock Lesnar will show up and proceed to kill Cenbrose


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

It has started. Soon, they'll demolish Dean's character by making him all buddy-buddy with Johnny Boy.

On another note, those 10 first minutes have been more entertaining than the four last RAWs.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> I could watch Cena and Ambrose run after Rollins backstage for the next 3 hours. :lol


Don't worry, I'm sure they'll repeat that clip as much as possible until Raw finishes.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ambrose is awesome 

I need a GIF of him falling out the back of the car :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Swallowing my pride and watching raw for the first time in 3 weeks.


Prepare to swallow some fresh crap :vince5


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Imagine if Ambrose was meant to latch on to the car & follow Rollins out of the Arena; now they're gonna have to rebook!!*


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Enjoyed that opening segment, good to have Ambrose back


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Lmao that didn't go as planned, commentators seemed shocked at Ambrose jumping in and falling out the car.


You really can't plan for Dean's crazy ass. Just give him a general direction and hope he doesn't kill himself.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuckin kill that jacket with fire, please.


:cole :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Lmao that didn't go as planned, commentators seemed shocked at Ambrose jumping in and falling out the car.


Ambrose is good. Dat dude don't feel pain.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That was such a great segment :lol.

And again, Rollins screwed Cena yesterday. Obviously he'd be involved in all of this in one way or another.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I can't believe it.
> 
> I am actually that upset over Cena squeezing his fucking overbooked ass in this feud.


 WHY WOULDN'T HE?

Did you somehow miss the part last night where Rollins attacked him and cost him a title match?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> Two babyfaces that hate each other. What a fucking concept


By the end of the night, Ambrose will be sucking up to Cena and shaking his hand and celebrating with him, unfortunately, after they beat Kane and Orton.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuckin kill that jacket with fire, please.


Lawyer with that dumbass look on his face


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena with dat leeching :lol, gotta get dem Ambrose pops. Rollins is gonna get so fucking buried, game over. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn, I don't want Cena involved in this...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuckin kill that jacket with fire, please.












Cole got nothing on the GOAT Sager


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh my fucking god. 

Can Cena just fuck off for once. 

This was the best feud on RAW for the longest time and it's already dropped quality because his fruity pebble ass had to insert himself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Sting was ever going to wrestle it should be

Taker
Cena
HHH


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Roster reveal? fpalm


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh shit! Its the Riddler!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Was Ambrose supposed to fall out? That looked nasty.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns would have just speared Cena and Ambrose


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena's got to ride those coat tails.

Fuck feuds, the kids need Cena.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I thought he was going to fall when he stood on one of the boxes outside too lol

The car driving off sounds like the beginning of Ambrose's theme too after he fell out of it, how ironic lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TromaDogg said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure they'll repeat that clip as much as possible until Raw finishes.



:lmao well we already got one replay


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> And why isn't Ambrose the NEXT guy in the WWEs eyes. It just showed why he is eons ahead of Roman Reigns and even Seth Rollins


Vince can't see past his own ego


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

If we get a triple threat at HiAC, then John should take the pin.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Prepare to swallow some fresh crap :vince5


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

STING ON WWE TV OMFGGGGGG


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuckin kill that jacket with fire, please.


The one Michael Cole is wearing?

I like it! Brings back some good memories.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Tyler Breeze theme during that roster reveal promo?


----------



## cronicgains (Sep 16, 2014)

haha i wonder if he was supposed to stay in the back of the car

first post
Hello everyone


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Randy - Cena again :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose is good. Dat dude don't feel pain.


He is Jonathan Good


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rollin is fucking gone. :ti


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay another shitty Kane match with Ambrose


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kane/Ambrose and Cena/Orton

kay


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Randy and Cena? :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh boy Cena vs Orton 543678..........


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena vs Orton Part 91329412 :booklel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't you dare turn face Randy!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> Cole got nothing on the GOAT Sager


:lmao

He never will. Sager the only that can pull them jackets off.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Can we expect a police chase for Rollings or is that asking for too much


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

They changed plans.

Orton vs Cena and Kane vs Ambrose

I WANT MY FUCKERY IN THESE MATCHES


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Awful. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kane vs Ambrose. fpalm 

Randy teasing face turn.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

When Ambrose fell out of the back of the car as it sped off i was WTF!? Crazy bastard!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena v Orton #274635/5/7/8:9:9:0;9:&8373626288282!!!!!!!!!!!

Barf.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton vs Cena tonight


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Orton vs Cena. ONCE IN A LIFETIMEEEE


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Randy Orton corpses to the idea of another match with Cena


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Can kane just retire or something? Jesus tapdancing Christ, he's beyond useless.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena v Orton AGAIN :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> Damn, I don't want Cena involved in this...


Yeah, we saw the damage he did to Ryder

even Wyatt to an extent


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Cena v Orton; a GOAT fued given away from on RAW!? why do you spoil us Vince ..*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oooh, authority dissension...


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Kane is a fucking joke. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Orton is Rick Rude 2.0. 
Kane is Sgt. Slaughter. 

HHH is booking these dudes in a match. :fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like Kane and Orton aren't happy with Steph/HHH.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait Kane/Ambrose and Orton/Cena

:russo Swerve


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank god they aren't tag team matches


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Wish that Rollins had fucked up driving off and put it in reverse and ran Cena over instead.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

You have got to be kidding me...They truly just dont give a fuck...Not watching that shit.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

John Cena v Randy Orton on RAW?


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ew. Nobody wants to see either of these matches.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Seth being such a good chickenshit heel lol, making Kane and Orton deal with his shit.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Good god Kane/Dean and Cena/Orton #1000 fucking worst heel stable ever. Fuck off Kane fuck off Cena vs Orton.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose please kill Kane fpalm


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

So what happened to Ambrose vs Orton lol?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuckin kill that jacket with fire, please.


I see that Cole got fashion tips from Vince.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

After that segment, i'm out. I'll just chill in the discussion listening to itunes for now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Miz with that X-Pac heat.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Novak Djokovic said:


> WHY WOULDN'T HE?
> 
> Did you somehow miss the part last night where Rollins attacked him and cost him a title match?


I didn't miss it.

But Cena honestly thought he had Lesnar beat when Lesnar kicked out of his finisher at ONE is laughable.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO Cena Orton for the billion time.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Another Cena vs Orton match. Yippy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ambrose vs Kane ugh. At least Corporate Kane is better than Demon Kane.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Seth has made enemies out of Ambrose, Reigns, Cena and Brock Lesnar. Will this end up in a "who killed Seth" storyline?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Still can't get over the fact they put the title back on this hack


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sandow with the toy title. He's carrying miz in this pairing.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Orton/Cena

Haven't seen that one before! fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat fake IC title :maury


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Closest Sandow will get to a title


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

SAndow finally has some gold :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course Dean gets Kane fpalm. When is that fucking guy gonna retire already?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow with DAT BELT! :lmao


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Sandow with the childrens belt = GOAT


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

From Ambrose to Mizdow :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Get this third wheel bitch bastard Cena out of this story now. Fuck.
> 
> Ambrose's body though. :ass


Ewwwwwww, to your 2nd statement & Cena. lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol Mizdow has a belt!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cronicgains (Sep 16, 2014)

lmao they both have belts


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF Sandow :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh. My. God :lmao
This is the best :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Sandow with the 20 dollar toy title. :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Miz's music doesn't match that intro. He needs something similar to what MNM had.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Authority starting to question Rollins decisions, sounds like they're booking him as everyone hates Seth.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL SANDOW IS AMAZING :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> You have got to be kidding me...They truly just dont give a fuck...Not watching that shit.


Oh no


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please, give Sandow all the titles, all of them. He deserves it because jfc this man takes shit and makes it solid gold.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sadly, that's the only belt Sandow will be holding for awhile. Replica IC Champ!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler definitely losing again


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Kane vs Ambrose. fpalm
> 
> Randy teasing face turn.


Didn't the official WWE Twitter announce an Orton/Ambrose match or was that just bullshit?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> When Ambrose fell out of the back of the car as it sped off i was WTF!? Crazy bastard!


:ambrose :lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

SANDOW


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Mizdow has a belt to


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL @ Sandow with the Mattel kids belt. Sandow is perfect in this role.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Sadly that's the closest Sandow's ever gonna get to holding a title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

chosequin said:


> So what happened to Ambrose vs Orton lol?


Guess they want Ambrose to get a win, so......


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A mini title? :lol


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Please don't job Ambrose to Kane.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

how many fucking tmies are we going to see this match


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Can kane just retire or something? Jesus tapdancing Christ, he's beyond useless.


They just shouldn't put him in matches. He should just be going out there to chokeslam someone every once in a while.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damien with the toy title belt. :lel

Hopefully Sandow gets some title success after this brilliant silliness.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

fucking sandow :lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Damien Mizdow absolutely kills me :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TJC93 said:


> Don't you dare turn face Randy!


Randy Orton gonna turn face in time for his Survivor Series match against Brock Lesnar for the WWE title! :HHH2


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This crowd is fucking awful


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sandow holding a toy belt. :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> Didn't the official WWE Twitter announce an Orton/Ambrose match or was that just bullshit?


They changed their plans, I guess.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

20 minutes in and I'm bored


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

No R ziggler?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Cena vs Orton Part 91329412 :booklel


I thought they said that they wouldn't face other again after their last match?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why are people so into Sandow, i don't understand it at all, he'll never amount to anything.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Sadly, that's the only belt Sandow will be holding for awhile. Replica IC Champ!


It sucks, but its funny :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton vs Cena... I'm actually looking forward to it. Just don't have Cena win clean ffs.

Orton teasing some tension with the Authority was cool too. Just turn him face for Survivor Series plz.

:lmao @ Sandow with the fake belt.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL SANDOWS TITLE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

IC title match? AGAIN?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this dude with the toy ic title


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

seriously, they should do the switch some time, make it so Sandow wins the title, then Miz has to be DAMIEN's STUNT DOUBLE


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

At least we don't have a band


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Time to dye the hair Ziggles


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok time for bears jets this show is over


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Miz dq coming up


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Sandow holding a toy belt. :lmao


It looks crap doesn't it haha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Sandow plays Miz better than Miz.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Dolph is from Hollywood, FL tonight not Cleveland, OH :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Come on title change :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sandow stole Cena's fake championship belt when he was a kid :HA


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Idgaf what anybody says, a grown man following another grown man around and pretending to be him is gay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton/Cena AGAIN.

Staler than stale. Fuck.


:sodone


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao at Sandow


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL at Sandow mimicing Miz's mannerisms


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> So Dolph is from Hollywood, FL tonight not Cleveland, OH :lol


They can't decide anymore.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That title belt... aha


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Mizdow is his fucking shadow :lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I didn't miss it.
> 
> But Cena honestly thought he had Lesnar beat when Lesnar kicked out of his finisher at ONE is laughable.


 It's not the point, the match was stopped because of Rollins interference, which in effect cost Cena a title match. Had Rollins not interfered Cena still might not have won but the point is that Rollins stopped him from doing something he's been going on about for the last month trying to show he can get it done against Lesnar.


----------



## EmmaFan44 (Jul 29, 2014)

SANDOW IS GOLD!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I just noticed the IC belt toy. :lol

Ziggler/Truth/Miz/Sandow are easily one of the highlights of the show. These guys are making the most of what little opportunity they get, a shame they had to deal with commentary plugging a shit band all last night during their match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sandow is so fucking good, it's ridiculous. The fact that he's able to cancel out the Miz's shittiness is impressive.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

DarkSide256 said:


> Idgaf what anybody says, a grown man following another grown man around and pretending to be him is gay.


Is that what homosexuals do nowadays? :


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ACSplyt said:


> Randy Orton gonna turn face in time for his Survivor Series match against Brock Lesnar for the WWE title! :HHH2


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Time to dye the hair Ziggles


Would be cool if he just kept growing it out. Dude needs some kind of update.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Sandow stole Cena's fake championship belt when he was a kid :HA


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sandow holding the very same belt my 8 year old cousin has.

:ti


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

I really don't see why everyone is saying Sandow is great... I find it pathetic tbh


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sandown :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Can we expect a police chase for Rollings or is that asking for too much?


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Lawler with a midget joke.

Keep it classy Jerry.


----------



## shango11 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sandow is pure comedy gold! We need a segment in which Sandow holds auditions for someone to shadown him and they bring someone from NXT to shadow him! It would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Love how into the match Sandow is


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sheldon wants to have coitus with Amy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizdow is awesome :westbrook5


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Sandow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow even copying what Miz is doing while in a match now. :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

JBL cracks me the hell up


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I thought they said that they wouldn't face other again after their last match?


Except they faced off again just two weeks later inside Elimination Chamber and again in two more PPV main events as well as a bunch of tag matches.

Orton vs Cena, RIVALRY OF A GENERATION! rton2 :cena4

Can't complain much because I like this feud and their matches. Just don't have Cena win clean and I'm good.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bluewolf said:


> Lawler with a midget joke.
> 
> Keep it classy Jerry.


It will of been straight from Vinces mouth


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

shango11 said:


> Sandow is pure comedy gold! We need a segment in which Sandow holds auditions for someone to shadown him and they bring someone from NXT to shadow him! It would be AWESOME!!!


Tyler Breeze is the correct answer there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose is good. Dat dude don't feel pain.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DoubtGin said:


> Is that what homosexuals do nowadays? :


Well they sure aren't wrestling at the current moment...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was ugly as hell.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

_PX_ said:


> I really don't see why everyone is saying Sandow is great... I find it pathetic tbh


I definitely agree.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Sandow holding the very same belt my 8 year old cousin has.
> 
> :ti


So would that make your cousin Damien Cuzdow


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Ziggler just died.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just call him Sandow Marella. They need someone to be the resident clown


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Can we expect a police chase for Rollings or is that asking for too much?


If Dean Ambrose is disguised as a cop I'm for it.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ouch. That could have gone bad.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That neckbreaker...BRUTAL!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't like Cena as much as the next man but blaming him for putting himself in the ROllins and Ambrose storyline is harsh, of course his character would have been pissed off Rollins cost him the match, would be stupider if he just forgot about it.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Just got in and see Zig/Miz. Is this rematch Raw tonight guys?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ziggler and Miz have nice chemistry


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Sandow sells matches he's watching better than Cena has any that he actually wrestled in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So would that make your cousin Damien Cuzdow


:vince5


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn.

Even Ryder's makshift Internet Championship is better than that IC Belt toy lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look a commercial during a match, do you hear that?

It's the sound of a million people changing the channel

:vince7


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Ziggler looks dead after that move from Miz :dead2


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Mizdow is awesome :westbrook5


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

How is that Chrissly guy not gay?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like how Sandow reversed his burial by digging through the Earth's crust & emerging in China, finding himself over again. :drake1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

_PX_ said:


> I really don't see why everyone is saying Sandow is great... I find it pathetic tbh


Its pathetic what they are doing to him but he turns crap into gold.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't understand why people keep saying that Sandow has been buried. The dude was never main event caliber, and is midcarder at best. This gimmick is perfect for him. It keeps him on TV, that's for sure.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Man I would love for Ambrose to chase down Rollins in a car chase, kinda like what they did with Roddy Piper and Goldust. They could show footage of Ambrose chasing Rollins. I wonder if anyone remembers those segments from Wrestlemania 12. :lmao


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow ,great RAW so far comparing to previous 4 episodes :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Mizdow is awesome :westbrook5


:lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

DarkSide256 said:


> Idgaf what anybody says, a grown man following another grown man around and pretending to be him is gay.


 Hahahaha what the fuck is this post.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> I like how Sandow reversed his burial by digging through the Earth's crust & emerging in China, finding himself over again. :drake1


:lmao He really has managed to turn a horrifically shitty situation into something hilarious. I hope this will result in him moving back up the card some day.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ACSplyt said:


> Man I would love for Ambrose to chase down Rollins in a car chase, kinda like what they did with Roddy Piper and Goldust. They could show footage of Ambrose chasing Rollins. I wonder if anyone remembers those segments from Wrestlemania 12. :lmao


that battle was burtal and entertaining as hell


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

_PX_ said:


> I really don't see why everyone is saying Sandow is great... I find it pathetic tbh


Please... Sandow does a better impression of the miz then the miz.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They gave Sandow a plastic belt :lmao

Holy shit have they ruined him, least he's entertaining with it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose is back and Raw has suddenly became more interesting.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Cena was like 'fuck it I aint doing this shit' at the end lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paul12907 said:


>


You get this free when you sign your developmental contract!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Hey look a commercial during a match, do you hear that?
> 
> It's the sound of a million people changing the channel
> 
> :vince7


Not only is MNF on but didn't that ratings cash cow Big bang theory moved to monday as well.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

:-O Miz called Zigs a mother fucker


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hammertron said:


> that battle was burtal and entertaining as hell


I truly believe Ambrose and Rollins can recreate that and do a better job.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That dropkick :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolph has a fantastic dropkick.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

All RAW is making want to do is play WWE 2K15. I don't know if thats a good or bad thing?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Within the next few weeks, Damien Mizdow is gonna turn on The Miz and turn face.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sandow is so funny at ringside, I am totally distracted from the match :lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am sure everyone is excited for Kane vs Ambrose and Cena vs Orton.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is already better than their NOC match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's good that Cole sees the rematch :jericho2

:lmao #ICRematch


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Subs are in the toilet 

BUT TOP TRENDING HASHTAG IN THE WORLD hil


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Within the next few weeks, Damien Mizdow is gonna turn on The Miz and turn face.


If so, Miz/Sandow/Ziggler for the IC strap


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Why isn't Dolph selling his neck being hurt? He took a neckbreaker on the apron.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

This match is seriously a lot better than last nights even more so due to the commentators actually giving a fuck


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WHO SAW SANDOW SLAP THE FIGURE 4 ON NO ONE!!!!!?? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> All RAW is making want to do is play WWE 2K15. I don't if thats a good or bad thing?


Great thing, I think!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sandow is locking in the leglock on the outside! :ti


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

OMFG SANDOW DOING THE FIGURE 4 OUTSIDE THE RING, I CANT STOP LAUGHING


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> WHO SAW SANDOW SLAP THE FIGURE 4 ON NO ONE!!!!!?? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


I DID! 

:LOL :LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fpalm the Figure 4 wasn't even credible when Flair was doing it


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

:duck:duck:duck:duck FUCKING HELL SANDOW DOING THE FIGURE FOUR OUTSIDE THE RING.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its pathetic what they are doing to him but he turns crap into gold.


I think you're right, maybe I feel sorry for him.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

That would hurt so fucking bad getting clotheslined like that


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

KINGPIN said:


> Sandow is locking in the leglock on the outside! :ti


I did! Sandow is more entertaining than this match. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> WHO SAW SANDOW SLAP THE FIGURE 4 ON NO ONE!!!!!?? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bluewolf said:


> :duck:duck:duck:duck FUCKING HELL SANDOW DOING THE FIGURE FOUR OUTSIDE THE RING.



:lel

He's infinitely more entertaining than Miz.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

someone get a gif of sandow doing that pleaseeeeeeeee I cant stop laughing


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ziggler won again?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ziggler still buried or nah?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, holy fuck :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sooo why did Miz win last night


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:russo


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good match


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I hate short reigns and multiple title exchanges in a short span of time, but I am so glad Ziggler is champ again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so hot potato with the IC title to up title reigns

Glad Ziggler won tho, he should be IC champion. UIT better not be reversed


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Really? Why the fuck did he lose it last night then you useless cunts!!!!!!

At least Ziggler got it back


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RETARDED BOOKING WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf is this crap :|


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Well thats random


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lolwut?! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler gets the title back!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Good match. Not a fan of the hot-potato booking though.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well I didn't expect that


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Called it last night.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Please let this be the last match between these two.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCKIN ZIGGLER!!!!! YESSSS


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

24 hour title change? :russo


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

New IC Champ!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Trading that belt more than a developmental diva.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So much bare man ass in like the span of 5 seconds.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

lol Ziggler out cheated The Miz. :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lame. Ziggler's trash.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

wait...


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

RAW IS RUSSO!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck yes Ziggler wins


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

I didn't saw that coming..


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Dolph did it after losing it the previous night, just dumb.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Miz must have a thing for Zigglers' ass.

RAW has been surprisingly great so far.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGLEEEER :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Rep for whoever posts the Sandow figure-4 GIF.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAO WUT?:maury


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice back and forth match. Miz just got got and Zigglypuff is a 3-time IC Champ!

THANK YOU BASED DOLPH! :'D


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dis flip flop booking... fpalm


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Russo hired


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dolph getting Miz back for pulling his trunks down :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you! Dolph is champ again!!!!! I don't know why the IC championship keeps changing hands but I'm not complaining.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

WWE writers stealing uncle Vince Russo's ideas


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Another fantastic reign by The Miz.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ziggler is a 2-time IC champ.... In the last 24 hrs unk2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just like Mania last year with Barrett


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know.. not a fan of immediate rematches like this but damn that was some sweet storytelling. ANd really, Ziggler is just too over to be kept out of the main event that much longer.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Knew Dolph would win it back! These titles are getting passed about more than Lita was backstage!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!

I called it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

**** too bad they didn't wrestle that match last night but glad I saw it tonight. Great match!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Only Ziggler & Sandow could make hot potatoing the title fun. :drake1


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh Ziggler pulling the tights is fine


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lol they always have Ziggler win the night after a PPV loss

for the popz


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

holy fucking shit


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Dat ziggler :ziggler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well atleast Ziggler is champ again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And that's why the titles mean very little these days..


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I honestly don't mind. I'm just happy Ziggler has the belt back.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ziggler baby. :dance


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Poor Miz :duck


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

On tonight's Raw, WWE fixes everything they fucked up last night


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

And the title changes hands again :russo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't mind them passing the title every so often. At least the IC title has some interest in it and a good feud. Can't say the same for the US title.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And that's why the titles mean very little these days..


The attitude era had more title changes than this though.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Every time I see Cole's jacket I want to say "King Me" like I'm playing checkers.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Seriously that is pretty hypocritical
Heel does it BOO
Face does it lolcool
FUCK YOU COLE


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for the IC champion to change weekly. So credible.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

R.I.P Miz's epic title reign.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

10/10 RAW so far

also what is the song that play during raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I don't mind them passing the title every so often. At least the IC title has some interest in it and a good feud. Can't say the same for the US title.


I forgot the US Title is even still in existence :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And that's why the titles mean very little these days..


That's his gimmick. He won the IC and lost it to Barrett at/after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ambrose looking like Heath Ledger in that flying elbow pic. :booklel


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Intercontinental title?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I can deal.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Mizdow is one of the best things WWE has done in a while.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

What other update do we need on Reigns other than he'll be back to win the Rumble and main event Mania


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And that's why the titles mean very little these days..


At least he didn't do something stupid like faking an injury instead of losing it. :troll


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

So is the IC title gonna change hands every PPV or what? Seriously.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Good for Ziggler but there was no point in Miz winning last night............


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

ZIGGLER.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Rep for whoever posts the Sandow figure-4 GIF.


this


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Every time I see Cole's jacket I want to say "King Me" like I'm playing checkers.


:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Can they make the Ambrose/Kane match a no DQ match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chris22 said:


>


:lel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feels good man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> At least he didn't do something stupid like faking an injury instead of losing it. :troll


:hbk1


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ziggler and Miz had a really good match there, but Sandow stole the show. DAT FIGURE 4 ON NO ONE!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a fan of trading the title back and forth, but it can show how evenly match two wrestlers are. If done too much, especially with everyone else on the roster, then it kinda devalues the title.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dr. Drake Ramoray said:


> So is the IC title gonna change hands every PPV or what? Seriously.


Not every PPV. Its every week by the looks of it


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

I dont mind the tittles changing hands often it shows how competitive the division is.


----------



## Mephis (Jan 25, 2013)

People complaining about hot potato with the title must have not watched the Attitude Era.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They're trying to do Benoit/Jericho with Dolph and Miz with the IC Title aren't they? Guessing Miz will take it at HIAC.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

After 37 minutes there is already nothing else worth watching


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks like creative read Russo's booking ideas.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania is back! :vince2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Chris22 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Nikki to win the Divas title in a rematch for the title tonight or? Seems that's the other title that changes hands every month.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Feels good man.


The GOAT.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Man just put the title on Sandow already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephis said:


> People complaining about hot potato with the title must have not watched the Attitude Era.


I did. Wasn't much of a fan of it then, either.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sandow should win it next, entirely by fluke.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ziggles is the new champ. OK


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

gaz0301 said:


> Intercontinental title?


How the hell every presenter from the 80's is up for kiddyfiddling and these 2 arn't i really have no fucking clue........


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I just watched a great match. What are you dopes complaining about this time?


----------



## Mephis (Jan 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I did. Wasn't much of a fan of it then, either.


How valuable did you think the title was back then?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mephis said:


> People complaining about hot potato with the title must have not watched the Attitude Era.


Ironically, people who complain about them playing hot potato with the titles are the ones who say "They need to book like the Attitude Era.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> :lel


:booka


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Think Ziggler winning it on RAW back is supposed to bring more unpredictability around the belts... coz they need more ppl to buy the network so they can't go with the usual routines.

All in all i'm glad Ziggler got the titleback, i do think he should have retained last night but whatever works for WWE aslong ziggler's the champ.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BO!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger jobbing again...sigh.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Mephis said:


> People complaining about hot potato with the title must have not watched the Attitude Era.


I wasn't high on the hot-potato booking back then either so I don't know what point you're trying to make.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Feels good man.


That dude in the cap next to Ziggler looks like Bruce Blitz.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And the show takes a downturn. Bo dallas, you're a disgrace to professional wrestling.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Who wants to see Cesaro challenge Ziggler next for the IC title? I really want to see them bring meaning back to that belt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chris22 said:


>


Haha that's too good.
:bow


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

This Raws been alright so far, yep, I know it's gonna go to shit now haha.

Ambrose should be the top guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Swagger vs. Bo Dallas. The feud where there are no winners, even the audience.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger jobbing again...sigh.


You say this every...single...match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why is Bo Dallas still on TV?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swaggie' time!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> I did. Wasn't much of a fan of it then, either.


I prefer longer title reigns... but sometimes they manage to hit a story that makes short turnarounds like tonight work. Pissed Miz won last night (and I like the Miz), but now that they tied the matches together and showed Ziggler being more "Fuck that noise... I want my rematch now and I'm going to beat you how you beat me!". It made some sense there. 

But they do need to slow it down soon and let someone have a nice long reign.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lordhhhx said:


> I dont mind the tittles changing hands often it shows how competitive the division is.


With all of it's 2 competitors


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*ZIGGLER'S VICTORY IWC REACTION*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Ziggler won again?





autechrex said:


> LOL.





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wow, holy fuck :lol





bjnelson19705 said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!





MTVDTH said:


> RETARDED BOOKING WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE





DoubtGin said:


> wtf is this crap :|





Lok said:


> lolwut?! :lol





ShowStopper said:


> Ziggler gets the title back!





RyanPelley said:


> FUCKIN ZIGGLER!!!!! YESSSS





ACSplyt said:


> New IC Champ!!!





KuritaDavion said:


> Trading that belt more than a developmental diva.





CJohn3:16 said:


> Another fantastic reign by The Miz.





TJQ said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:





3ddie93 said:


> holy fucking shit





Lordhhhx said:


> Dat ziggler :ziggler





Leon Knuckles said:


> Ziggler baby. :dance





Flawless Victory said:


> Wow





Midnight Rocker said:


> WHAT THE HELL





Zigberg said:


> ZIGGLER.





wkc_23 said:


> Feels good man.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

I hate that running "BoDog". One of the worse finisher's ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> What other update do we need on Reigns other than he'll be back to win the Rumble and main event Mania


Its all so they can say OMG agasint all odds Reigns is back early


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought Swagger got "massive pops" :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mephis said:


> How valuable did you think the title was back then?


Not very valuable, obviously?

But at least they had more than 1 or 2 storylines and the product was nowhere near as boring or stale.

You know, they actually tried back then, since they had competition and all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> That dude in the cap next to Ziggler looks like Bruce Blitz.


Man, he's at like EVERY show if you haven't noticed.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brace yourselves


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw, this crowd is being pretty supportive of Jack. Nice.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> This Raws been alright so far, yep, I know it's gonna go to shit now haha.
> 
> Ambrose should be the top guy.


They can't book 3 hours properly without it going to shit.





Swagger's music rocks BTW. Also Zeb's back!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Bo Dallas entrance

:jbl : "Inspirational!" X 5000


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Andy Kaufman reference !!!!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> You say this every...single...match.


You'd think she'd be used to it. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Crowd is thrilled to see Zeb.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Why is Bo Dallas still on TV?


Because Bo's daddy give Dunn oral backstage for tv time.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Still can't believe Swagger's jobber ass is still relevant. It's one of life's mysteries, I assume.


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Am I the only one shocked at how Swagger has remained still quite over since his feud with Rusev?


----------



## Mephis (Jan 25, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> I wasn't high on the hot-potato booking back then either so I don't know what point you're trying to make.


I'm sure you don't. But whatever you say, Irrelevant.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


:lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> I thought Swagger got "massive pops" :ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> You say this every...single...match.


You're right. She's the most pessimistic person ever lol.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Paul12907 said:


> How the hell every presenter from the 80's is up for kiddyfiddling and these 2 arn't i really have no fucking clue........


One of them actually told the police about Dave Lee Travis's touching a girl, The Chuckle Brothers are heroes! Anyone bit off topic...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dr. Drake Ramoray said:


> Am I the only one shocked at how Swagger has remained still quite over since his feud with Rusev?


In b4 people say "It's the Chant."


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bo just botched a kneestrike. Fucking hell.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

USA chants from the crowd. :maury


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh God, Bo Dallas and Jack Swagger, man did this show go off a cliff. I'd love to see Ambrose do an Austin style run in and fuck em' both up.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Every time I see Swagger, I get reminded of Rusev, and when I think of Rusev, I want Lana to diss the shit out of America so we can hear this theme music hit..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Bo dallas needs to lose some weight. Fuckin fat ass.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> I thought Swagger got "massive pops" :ti


If you think other wise you are just a "typical swagger hater" and a moron according to a certain poster


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bo almost broke his leg with that knee! :lmao


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Bo just leveled Swagger with that knee.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey, JBL, you lost to a Mexican that's more than a foot shorter than you and caused you to retire. Twice. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Two of Miz's Intercontinental title reigns have lasted 1 day. Dat prestige.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see the WWE realized they made a mistake by giving Miz yet another singles title reign and promptly corrected their fuck-up. 8*D

And Bradshaw needs a pop in the mouth for every time he botches when calling Dallas' finisher. Bo is springboarding, not running, when executing the Bo-Dog, you dumbass hick. >:\


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did this tubby ******-faced motherfucker call himself America's Sweetheart?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WE BO LIEVE


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> One of them actually told the police about Dave Lee Travis's touching a girl, The Chuckle Brothers are heroes! Anyone bit off topic...


I still think Noel Edmonds is running on thin ice, Mr.Blobby was dodgy as fuck.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"We, the People!"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


Pssh


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

What have I missed? Watching now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Bo just leveled Swagger with that knee.


Good. All botches involving Jack Swagger are a positive


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Man, the Swagger bomb is so lame.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If John Cena was in Super Smash Bros. what would his Final Smash be?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bo Dallas' stomach jiggles to fuck


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> What have I missed? Watching now.



Ziggler won the title back.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WHAT??????


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

So stupid.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Bolieve hes a bitch


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger buried :ti

This feud was completely useless for both.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bo tap out again. . .


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

LOL at Bo tapping to the ankle lock when no one else has in 10 years


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Patriot lock! Swaggs!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They can't decide what they're doing with these two do they...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> What have I missed? Watching now.


Ziggler won the IC title back, and they are inserting Cena into the Ambrose/Rollins angle. That's about it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pleasant surprise. Bo looked dominant, though, which I guess is pretty damn good for him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thwaggz must be so happy right now.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Dat Swagger job :HHH2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bo-ried.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

OH BUB MUCH DESERVED WIN BY SWAGGER LOOK HOW OVER HE IS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> USA chants from the crowd. :maury


:lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

He should of said "bolieve that!".


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Uncle Zeb is the truth


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I see how this feud is going, Swagger wins on Raw the show people watch, and Bo wins on SD the show no one watches


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Pleasant surprise. Bo looked dominant, though, which I guess is pretty damn good for him.


It gets worse.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Good to see the WWE realized they made a mistake by giving Miz yet another singles title reign and promptly corrected their fuck-up. 8*D
> 
> And Bradshaw needs a pop in the mouth for every time he botches when calling Dallas' finisher. Bo is springboarding, not running, when executing the Bo-Dog, you dumbass hick. >:\


The Bo-Dog is the worst name for a finisher I've ever heard.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zeb :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Swagger just beat Bo for the second raw in the row. I wonder what Miss Swagger thinks of this.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Colter is GOAT :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TOM MADISON said:


> *ZIGGLER'S VICTORY IWC REACTION*


its more bc they never should have had him lose the title last week


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I BOLIEVE in Zeb Colter! :mark:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Flashyelbow said:


> Ziggler won the title back.


What?! You're not joking, right?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Man, the Swagger bomb is so lame.


Maybe looks wise, but a 270 pound man landing on your stomach, or in bo's case, fat gut, would hurt like fuck.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've gotten everything that I've wanted so far, this means something extra shitty is going to happen later tonight.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Zeb...Fucking....Colter........


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Two of Miz's Intercontinental title reigns have lasted 1 day. Dat prestige.


Yeah, i just cannot believe that he can say he's a 4 time IC Champion. I was sooo pissed when he beat Barrett at Mania pre-show but i was just more confused when he won it back at HIAC.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel Jack is physically incapable to give high fives, apparently.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Zeb :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please can we miss Orton vs Cena...


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

He beat Bo Dallas. Swaggers heading to the top


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Swagger just beat Bo for the second raw in the row. I wonder what Miss Swagger thinks of this.


Please don't encourage fpalm


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Zeb and Swag are over with the crowd.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

[Q UOTE=SalisburySuperkick;39912361]What?! You're not joking, right?[/QUOTE]


Nope.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Glad Swagger is getting wins but a bit depressed that it's at the expense of pushing Bo Dallas back down the card


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

I bolieve that the hiac match will be good with bo Dallas and swagger.


----------



## Austin_GOAT (Sep 20, 2014)

And the crowd still gives no fucks about Swagger.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Zeb with dat high note. :lol

Good to see Thwaggah's momentum being continued, although I would like to see Dallas' own momentum be rebuilt since he's too damn lulzy to be kept down.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

So they talk about Eric from Howard Stern, but not Sean O' Haire? Sure.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I rather watch Swagger wrestle than Orton/Cena and that's saying something.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lmao.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We will not miss the match between John Cena and Randy Orton. :lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZEB throwing :buried at :bo

:damn


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Tapping out to Jack Swagger means your career is done. Poor Bo.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

HOLY SHIT!! Eric the Actor shout out!!! Didn't see that coming. RIP Eric... so many golden calls.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I'll tell you what we will not miss...."

:lmao That transition from a death to a Cena/Orton match was......I don't even know.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Once the turn of the hour comes it goes downhill.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bo to win on Smackdown? unk2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Bo-ried.


:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can go a full decade without seeing Cena/Orton again. But it's the main event.... FUCK.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Uuuuggghhh.. seeing that graphic reminds how many damn times we've seen Orton/Cena and how many times it's been boring beyond belief. What did we do to deserve this torment...


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol that segment was great, fucking Zeb buried Bo Dallas. So happy that happened.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Spoiler alert for Cena/Orton
NO CONTEST

:delrio


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> What?! You're not joking, right?


Uh, nope.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Zeb :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Glad Swagger is getting wins but a bit depressed that it's at the expense of pushing Bo Dallas back down the card


Bo is ok as a mid card guy who gets wins and loses in bunches. IMO


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Swagger is so fucking over. He should be getting a huge push, but they try burying him.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

WWE really should save such a fresh match between two generation defining icons like Cena and Orton for a PPV

:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I hope Rusev will interference Cenas match and start their feud!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats Ziggler!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm sad now. Need to watch the Ziggler match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> What?! You're not joking, right?


He actually did. 2 of Miz's IC 'reigns' have lasted a day each!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Did they really traverse from the condolences of a man's passing to promote tonight's match?*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why in the hell is USA showing so many ads for shows directly competing with them tonight? Stupid stupid stupid...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bed time the interesting part is over


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Did they really traverse from the condolences of a man's passing to promote tonight's match?*



Still keeping it classy bud.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Who cares about Ziggler. He's just a transitional champion until Barrett gets back.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

How long has it been since we have seen Kofi Kingston? Is he injured or something right now?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Swagger just beat Bo for the second raw in the row. I wonder what Miss Swagger thinks of this.


He's still buried despite getting massive pops on a weekly basis and this company is using him horribly :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who the fuck buys a metal detector in 2014? Seriously..Plus that kid looks like a meth freak. "Pay for my education" right. You couldn't pay enough people to get a GED..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, i just cannot believe that he can say he's a 4 time IC Champion.


It's why Cena's 15 championship wins mean nothing. Just shows he's lost it 14 times.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KakeRock said:


> I hope Rusev will interference Cenas match and start their feud!


Which Rusev will not win


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

I miss Swaggers gutwrench powerbomb, that move was really good.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This first hour of RAW has... actually been really damn good. I'm cautiously optimistic for the rest of the show, bar Cena/Orton.


...Very, very cautiously...


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck that shitty country pop band.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

no one cares about this shitty band


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

O, thank God for Layla El.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Florida Georgia Line is utter shit.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's Summer time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And Rosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, I'd love the opportunity to frost Layla's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Hopefully Miz and Ziggler are done and Barret comes back soon.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nattie needs her own music


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> What have I missed? Watching now.


John Boy and Dean-O Supreme-O were getting tiffed over which of them would get to rapestomp Rollins first

Zigglypuff defeated Miz in a decent back and forth match to become a 3-time IC Champion and thus re-assert himself as the one true Based Dolph

Thwaggah just made Dallas have faith in nothing by forcing him to tap out, which also saw Zeb hit a surprisingly lulzy rendition of Bo's high-pitched "BO-LIEVE!" catchphrase


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Who is that?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nattie's husband clap clap clap


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Summer Rae.......


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Rosa Mendez looks like a porn star.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't fucking want Total Divas replays on RAW.

Fuck off.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

omg 
ARE THEY PLAYING TOTAL DIVAS DURING RAW
THEY ARE RAPING ME INTO WATCHING THIS HORSESHIT


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Total Divas is definitely real


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We ALMOST had a good hour, and now they do this...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

this match :ti :ti 

how they try to give a reason for this match :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This total divas shit is TERRIBLE


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> It's why Cena's 15 championship wins mean nothing. Just shows he's lost it 14 times.


No, Cena's title reigns mean nothing because there's no competition for him. He wins 98 percent of the time, and there's only Orton who can feasibly beat him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And it's our weekly TD promotion shit segment 

I guess at least it's Summer Rae this time


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

hopefully the crowd chants boring during cena-orton, like they did at the rumble


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Nat looks good with her hair like that


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate WWE today,


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Who the fuck buys a metal detector in 2014? Seriously..Plus that kid looks like a meth freak. "Pay for my education" right. You couldn't pay enough people to get a GED..


:lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul12907 said:


> Summer Rae.......


:lmao 

That gif.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

A Total Divas match. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> This first hour of RAW has... actually been really damn good. I'm cautiously optimistic for the rest of the show, bar Cena/Orton.
> 
> 
> ...Very, very cautiously...


whoops, Total Divas storyline


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Christ that show looks utter trash.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rosa Mendes and Layla :banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*ACTING~!*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Summer is back to a heel now...?

*WTF WAS THE POINT OF SEPARATING HER FROM FANDANGO?!*


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

And this is when I change the channel, for I do not give 3 drops of monkey piss about total divas.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoring your personal life on camera fpalm even if it is part-kayfabe


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer. :homer2

So much for her face turn lel


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuck Total Divas.

If anyone thinks any of that shit is real, I feel sorry for your mothers.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TromaDogg said:


> Glad Swagger is getting wins but a bit depressed that it's at the expense of pushing Bo Dallas back down the card


Its why you need local jobbers, beating jobber made Razon Ramon look and feel credible every week, without making another top midcarder look bad on tv


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

promo of the year


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dem promo skills


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Where's Fandango? Did he get released yet?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

And this is where the mute button gets its most usage


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I don't have a problem with the Total Divas wrestling. I don't have a problem with the Total Divas show. But I hate the cross-promotion between the programs.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Did Rosa Mendez lose a Bra & Panties match backstage before she came out with Nattie?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Black Ref, back in his rightful spot of reffing the Divas' match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Layla :lenny


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

AND THE CROWD GOES MILD.

If that.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TromaDogg said:


> Did Rosa Mendez lose a Bra & Panties match backstage before she came out with Nattie?


Her outfit is incredibly lazy. It's pretty bad, not gonna lie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The new Laycool


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Layla :lenny


This. :lenny


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@WWECreative_ish 1m
We're setting up a match based on Total Divas, a show you shouldn't have watched so you could watch our PPV. Brain...melting... #RAWTonight


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No, Cena's title reigns mean nothing because there's no competition for him. He wins 98 percent of the time, and there's only Orton who can feasibly beat him.


And then Lesnar came along and fucked his shit up. :brock


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> Its why you need local jobbers, beating jobber made Razon Ramon look and feel credible every week, without making another top midcarder look bad on tv


Agreed, but this works best for Heels. Swagger is supposed to be a face, having him squash a no name local jobber doesn't make him look very face-like.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Summer Rae has been so under utilized so far. What a surprise. :vince3


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Summer Rae looks chock full of autism


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Layla is looking mighty fine tonight :trips5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I hate WWE today,


Well for the low, low price of $9.99, you can watch all of the past episodes of WWE programming on the WWE NETWORK! :cole :vince$ :trips2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> The Black Ref, back in his rightful spot of redding the Divas' match


:lol


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

this is fucking dung.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Summer is much more better as a heel though! I love it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess Rosa has finally polished Michael Hayes' knob enough times to finally get on TV.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Rosa Mendez looks like a porn star.


She's not even good looking and her attire is not flattering.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And our national nightmare is over.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> The new Laycool


Too bad summer rae doesn't have 1/80th the charisma or chemistry that michelle mccool had with layla.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been refreshing for that Sandow figure four gif, but to no such luck =(


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> The new Laycool


Nobody could replace Michelle McCool


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ambrose vs Kane

Haven't seen that before..


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh great, LayCool are back....


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

A great string of moves by Natty only to be ended in an awful Summer Rae botch. I hate the Divas.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I do love the Summer time :lenny


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> The new Laycool


Lay-Rae..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Isn't Natalya related to one of the brother-in-laws to the Hart family. She's not even Hart blood.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nattie gave that look to Rosa as if to say "get off me"


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I freaking hate when people tap immediately.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Watch Total Divas next sunday Rosa and Natalya doing the lesbian thing


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The problem with the Total Divas cross promotion is that they setup matches based on what happened on the latest episode, that we know was filmed months ago. All they have to do is setup a current feud with the divas on the show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Ambrose is in the midcard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestleMania back where it belongs...in the month of MARCH!

Awesome. Finally.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Why can't Dean/Kane be the main event. Nobody wants to see CenOrton #25. fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope Enzo Amore appears tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Womens Wrestling everybody


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Summer is back to a heel now...?
> 
> *WTF WAS THE POINT OF SEPARATING HER FROM FANDANGO?!*


Summer is over so Summer is a heel again.Summer is only a face during the Summer


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone was posting in the NOC thread last night that Lesnar isn't booked for HIAC. If that's true that is some bullshit beyond all belief.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mania ad?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Isn't Natalya related to one of the brother-in-laws to the Hart family. She's not even Hart blood.


I thought her mom was Bret's sister? I could be wrong.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

hou713 said:


> The problem with the Total Divas cross promotion is that they setup matches based on what happened on the latest episode, that we know was filmed months ago. All they have to do is setup a current feud with the divas on the show.


Haha I didn't realize that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Layla is looking mighty fine tonight :trips5


That's every night, my friend. :ass


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Triple H knows a good plan when he sees one, lets stick Kane v Ambrose, because putting Kane in to destroy people he doesn't like has worked really well so far and Cena V Orton, because Cena hasn't already beat Orton about a million times already.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> The Black Ref, back in his rightful spot of redding the Divas' match


Yeah, Cesaro lost at NOC because the black ref distracted him! He should be fired!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why couldn't WM31 be at LA Coliseum?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Interested to see what Sting was meaning on Twitter

The fan in me wants to see in the ring but 99.9% it'll be a 2K15 trailer


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

More Titty Master craziness please!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Why can't Dean/Kane be the main event. Nobody wants to see CenOrton #25. fpalm


Nobody wants to see Kane in the main event no matter who he's facing.


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Love the legitimate heat between Summer/Natty. Makes for a better storyline.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Interested to see what Sting was meaning on Twitter
> 
> The fan in me wants to see in the ring but 99.9% it'll be a 2K15 trailer


Already out...The wwe trailer


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> Isn't Natalya related to one of the brother-in-laws to the Hart family. She's not even Hart blood.


Her mom is Bret sister


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Why couldn't WM31 be at LA Coliseum?


Because LA sucks. Except for Disneyland. That place is magic!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Summer is over so Summer is a heel again.Summer is only a face during the Summer


birthday_massacrUSSO

:russo


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Corey Graves ‏@WWEGraves

Oh how we've all missed @RealSummerWWE and her pterodactyl scream... #RAW #TotalDivas @wwe @eonline


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Roman Empire said:


> I thought her mom was Bret's sister? I could be wrong.


I think her mom is Bret's sister. That's Hart Blood flowing through her.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why have they used the Superstars graphics? :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That's a weird looking replay frame.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

These graphics for replays are way too glitzy... this isn't barbie... this is wrestling damn it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just noticed. Seth threw a chair in cena's face and cena no-sold it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Superstars Graphics, is that you?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I think her mom is Bret's sister. That's Hart Blood flowing through her.


Yeah that's what I thought, she's all Hart lol.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Someone in production is getting fired tomorrow.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> These graphics for replays are way too glitzy... this isn't barbie... this is wrestling damn it.


Yeah was just wondering wtf that was


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fed Ex Forum? Well they are certainly mailing in this Raw for sure....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Why have they used the Superstars graphics? :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I really wanna see Ambrose and Rollins recreate the Piper/Goldust Wrestlemania 12 car chase :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy fuck we're only an hour into this fuckery


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Botchamania moment.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Interested to see what Sting was meaning on Twitter
> 
> The fan in me wants to see in the ring but 99.9% it'll be a 2K15 trailer


The trailer already came out this morning


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ambrose's theme has grown on me. I used to dislike it, but it's actually decent.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Isn't Kane filming See No Evil 2 soon? I wonder if Ambrose is about to put him thru some cinderblocks to write Kane out.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dean is getting the push. Great to see


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesus christ, can they JUST call him Kane for the love of god.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn I missed the superstars graphic!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Corporate Kane is about as intimidating as a homeless puppy.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Are we watching Superstars tonight?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose better get a clean win.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Ambrose is retarded. He is so awkward looking. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Best case scenario. Ambrose says screw the match and assaults Kane with a chair or something.

Worst case scenario, they have a 15 minute wrestling match because tha's how Ambrose would respond to Kane assisting Rollins putting him through cinder blocks.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I like Kane, but not his matches..


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

They just keep booking this boring fuck in matches. Incredible.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go Ambrose vs Kane 

Are you not Entertained? :vince5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kane looking all kinds of pale


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

As a huge Ambrose fan, it'd be hilarious if he lost to Kane again. 


For a nanosecond. Then I'd cry.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*So uh, is this what Kane calls "Business Casual?"*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Why have they used the Superstars graphics? :lmao


I had music on and seen that graphic and had to look twice thinking they were showing re run of something on Superstars!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Monday night Superstars.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

If Ambrose lose fpalm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose has no regard for his own body, i love it! Crazy Mofo!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy shit Dean is actually having a good match with Kane.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I hate this crowd


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TOM MADISON said:


> I like Kane, but not his matches..


...yup. Same.

This is god awful. I might abandon RAW if it gets no better than this. Poor Ambrose.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Every flavor of Gatorade and 3 different types of water under the ring. 

Surprised there isn't a starbucks under the ring too..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chris22 said:


>


:lmao :lmao I could totally picture her saying something like that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"Ruthless aggression, Maggle." :ti


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Monday night Superstars.


Does anybody here even watch Superstars.................................. Besides me of course............................ I watch it for Renee Young's AMAZING commentary.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that selling :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well it looks Ambrose's shoulder healed up to during his hiatus


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If :HHH wanted Kane to be vicious, why send him out as Corporate Kane? It makes no sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello Botchamania. It's very nice to meet you.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Something about Ambrose reminds me slightly of Sam Rockwell.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kane is so flabby and sick at this point, truly a sad sight to see


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This crowd sucks clown balls.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Way to bail on the ddt Kane.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy shit at the ddt sell.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can Kane stop taking bumps on his knees? it makes moves look crap.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Does anybody here even watch Superstars.................................. Besides me of course............................ I watch it for Renee Young's AMAZING commentary.


I haven't watched an episode of Superstars in about a year lol. I always forget about it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> This crowd sucks clown balls.


Guess where Raw is next week? :HA


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that lariat is so awesome


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Tired of Dean Jeans, wear some tights bro


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Kane is so flabby and sick at this point, truly a sad sight to see


flabby?? hes in the best shape now than in the last 10 years


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> It's why Cena's 15 championship wins mean nothing. Just shows he's lost it 14 times.


He's lost it 15 times... he's not a current champion.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Goddamnit.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Well Dean did what he could with a useless turd.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rollins!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Here comes Cena unk2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT. A . TERRIBLE. SELL. fpalm Fuckin Kane.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Seth is a wrestling God!!!!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Are you serious?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Cena wants Rollins yet he hasn't came out to the ring yet to save Ambrose?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose doesn't need saving!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if my family doctor advised me to watch Corporate Kane matches when I ask what should I do about my insomnia.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

inb4 Cena helps Ambrose


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't believe I thought Corporate Kane would actually be an interesting and fresh take on the guy. Silly me. :\

Good to see Kane's still got a penchant for fucking up facebuster-type moves by falling knees-first instead of chest and stomach-first.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Are Ambrose and Rollins ever going to have an actual match? Besides Summerslam that is.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hammertron said:


> flabby?? hes in the best shape now than in the last 10 years


lol it's a song lyric, didn't mean it in literal terms. Just means he's washed up


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

...........................


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

shitstorm incoming :lmao


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice of them to protect the up-and-comer Kane.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Where's Cena? Rollins is right out here!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Ambrose doing those missile dropkicks? Didn't he see what doing that did to Daniel Bryan?


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Cena wants Rollins yet he hasn't came out to the ring yet to save Ambrose?


Thought the same thing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Panzer said:


> Are Ambrose and Rollins ever going to have an actual match? Besides Summerslam that is.


Probably not.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why are they protecting fucking kane


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Surprised Cena didn't come out.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Match was ok and Ambrose looked strong.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

These two are the real main event right... glad Cena didn't come out to ruin the segment with his shit. Though I'd love to see him get laid out by Ambrose and the WWE wonder why the hell Ambrose just got even more over XD


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose no-selling the Chokeslam


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Kane and the word selling don't bode well together do they? That was the worst selling I've seen.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW no Cena run-in there :nice


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Where's Cena? Rollins is right out here!


Heel turn coming :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol that black dude in the front row losing his shit


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Seriously Mygall? Seriously?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I have no idea what WWE is thinking right now but it's really stupid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NormanSmiley said:


> Nice of them to protect the up-and-comer Kane.


:lmao


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Man, Cole & Lawler were being uber obnoxious earlier with the whole 'Cena had him beat' whining weren't they? Also notice how JBL didn't try & argue the point either? Just retire already Vince, I know you're behind shit like that.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> lol it's a song lyric, didn't mean it in literal terms. Just means he's washed up


No Goldust is. He has been on fire since he returned last year. He can still go and is in the best shape he has ever been in probably.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is starting to get really old. 

Ambrose should just take out each member of Authority one by one, till there's only Seth left. 






That's what Austin would have done. :austin


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess Cena suddenly isn't so interested in getting his hands on Rollins.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but seeing a grown man in a cena shirt makes me feel sad. Those guys clearly know fuck all about wrestling.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

autechrex said:


> He's lost it 15 times... he's not a current champion.


:lol Yeah, my bad. Didn't realise I'd mistyped that.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That was a terrible chokeslam.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They desperately need to replace Kane with Cesaro.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ambrose gets up like nothing happened 15 seconds after getting chokeslammed.


But it isn't any of my business.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ambrose is the only one who can't get an actual win on Kane.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Cena wants Rollins yet he hasn't came out to the ring yet to save Ambrose?


Coz Cena is a cunt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, these announcers get worse and worse by the week.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So we started with Cena saying he was going to beat on Rollins, yet when he had a chance, he didn't take it?

Where's the logic in that booking?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> This is starting to get really old.
> 
> Ambrose should just take out each member of Authority one by one, till there's only Seth left.
> 
> ...


When they book Ambrose like Austin, then that will happen.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Panzer said:


> Are Ambrose and Rollins ever going to have an actual match? Besides Summerslam that is.


Yup, on a random episode of Smackdown before they face another on a PPV........., or live event or whatever the fuck they call it now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is kind of going the opposite of Austin/Vince, where Ambrose just gets derailed in every single way, instead of Austin fucking up Vince's plans


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> God, these announcers get worse and worse by the week.


They're so pathetically awful that they CANNOT get worse.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I guess Cena suddenly isn't so interested in getting his hands on Rollins.


He probably went to creative and said "I can't do this, i'll just fuck them both up"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

when will the hipsters learn their flannel shirts and beards are making them yuppies?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialManiaaaaaaa :vince2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> They're so pathetically awful that they CANNOT get worse.


I had to laugh at NOC when Cole said "The next time we're on PPV is HIAC which will have atleast one HIAC match!" No shit Cole...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> When they book Ambrose like Austin, then that will happen.


They are getting there. 

Lawler just referred to Ambrose's chair as an equalizer. :lawler


That's why JR use to always say when Austin would grab a chair. :jr


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Almost at the half-way mark


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

HHH can't fight?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JAMIE NOBLE WITH THE TAZMISSION


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Why did HHH just walk off when Ambrose came then casually .... talk about making it obvious to set the scene lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> God, these announcers get worse and worse by the week.


:jbl:cole:lawler 9.99!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Apparently Triple H can only stop and watch when he wears a suit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Almost at the half-way mark


Halftime doesn't start until 10pm EST on Raw.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I miss Jamie Noble. He was an awesome cruiserweight champion.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lol at Triple H just standing there while Rollins is being attacked.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ambrose is getting dat push :mark::mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> He probably went to creative and said "I can't do this, i'll just fuck them both up"


:maury:ti:jokerlol

Like that's ever stopped him once in the past

bryanlol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

autechrex said:


> HHH can't fight?


He is the KING! :jpl


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lmao, Ambrose isn't going to stop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the got damn Ambrose show tonight :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Give me a fucking break.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey... logical thinking and calling back to all the failed "throw them out!" moments.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Ambrose is awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

love how they brought him to the room first, then HHH Is like NO NO NO this way then Steph is like NO NO NO in that room where you were going


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lmao Ambrose is like Austin and Brian Pillman combined.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Almost at the half-way mark


Half time. :vince4


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS CENA?
TAKING A SHIT
fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if closet should have been the best word.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I wonder who's gonna save Ambrose...





















:cena3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Crap! Steph is super hot tonight :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose is trapped in Stan's closet with Tom Cruise.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol locked in a closet.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Someone call WWE's Human Resources department and complain, Ambrose is getting treated like an animal! It's not right!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That broom closet is like a 5 star hotel to Dean.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HIAC match Ambrose/Rollins...Please god.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What's with these bouncers? They suck. 

I like when Vince used the local Police officers to detain Austin. 


Using 5 big bouncers to restrain Ambrose makes Ambrose look weak.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dean is so crazy that instead of throwing him out, they lock him in.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ambrose to bust through the door Shining style.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Steph :lmao "Have we ever thrown someone out that didn't come back?"


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Watch out, guys. Ambrose might have a beretta.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Last week, Cena locked Heyman in his locker room and now tonight the Authority lock Ambrose in a room :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Steph's titties look like food tonight :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> :jbl:cole:lawler 9.99!


Each 9 is their IQ level.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why are they pussifying HHH? Ambrose runs up and Trips backs up like he's afraid of him. Last time I checked, wearing a suit doesn't negate being 6'4 and shredded.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dean in The New Chapter of Trapped in The Closet


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reigns update time!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti a fucking closet?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ambrose vs HHH at WM guaranteed.

who seriously cares where Cena is? Keep him the hell away from Ambrose. Ambrose is a loner, not a loser who needs Cena to save him


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I was in bed and my stomach started to hurt and when i moved I yelled OOOHHHHHHHA


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Question is though, does Ambrose have a cameraman locked in there with him? :hmm:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Where the hell was all the coverage for Daniel Bryan's surgery? We never got all these and shit for him. We got an awful adultery angle between steph and brie.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy fuck. It's fucking Reigns.. These ******* are acting like JFK just got shot


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

He'll probably escape through a vent.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now I think Yogi Bear is going to steal a picnic basket off of Cole. Keep the camera off of him.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS CENA?
> TAKING A SHIT
> fpalm


Telling kids to do their homework, he never stops, never gives in, the mans a hero.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

too many limes
TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

months? uh


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

TJQ said:


> Why are they pussifying HHH? Ambrose runs up and Trips backs up like he's afraid of him. Last time I checked, wearing a suit doesn't negate being 6'4 and shredded.


Maybe they dont want to risk injuries because HHH is injury prone.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck? They pop like that for Lame-ass?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Again with the Roman shit...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Six-man tag time!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

bullshit several months. he will be back after HIAC and you will be calling it a miracle.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Too many LIMES!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't be surprised if Ambrose has a gun


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ah, there's the 6 man tag! fpalm


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet he's teaming with the Uso's.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did that little 4 year old boy have a shirt that said PRINCESS on it?


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Sheamus and Usos vs. Cesario and Dust Bros?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sheamus growing that beard out. I like. Looks manlier.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dean should come back out with a bloody fork.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

What are the odds the Wyatts aren't on the show tonight?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> What's with these bouncers? They suck.
> 
> I like when Vince used the local Police officers to detain Austin.
> 
> ...


Is that a serious sentence? So having 5 huge guys hold him back seems weak? Nope, I don't get that.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Seriously? A pop for Sheamus?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like our weekly 6-man tag match coming up, Playas


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This has actually been a pretty entertaining RAW, very attitude era like, goes to show you how entertaining Amrbose makes RAW


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Holy fuck. It's fucking Reigns.. These ******* are acting like JFK just got shot


Yeah, that guy from who was a big famous life long fan of the WWE just passed away and he didn't get a whole video package!



Ohh god, this match again?????? I just can't, Bye Bye Raw..


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Whoa several months? I thought it would take some weeks. That sucks for him. He was on his way to the top of the world.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm assuming no ascension debut tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sheamus/Cesaro was awesome last night!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:
Awhosawho :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> What's with these bouncers? They suck.
> 
> I like when Vince used the local Police officers to detain Austin.
> 
> ...


:duck


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sheamus and the Usos tagging again?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The first part of that haka thing they do sounds so uncoordinated.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm hoping Ambrose has an axe and breaks the door down and says 'HERRRREEES DEANY'


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Same shit every week. Why do I even watch this?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole USO CRAZY!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I bet he's teaming with the Uso's.


I F'ING knew it........


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for the week tag match playa


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Holy Crap! Steph is super hot tonight :banderas


Oh yeah!!!!:trips5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, i'm no doctor, but one of my friends is, and a hernia surgery doesn't take months to recover from


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Connor a huge Daniel Bryan fan and they can't mentioned the stuff that DB gave SMH


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Panzer said:


> Sheamus growing that beard out. I like. Looks manlier.


Yeah, he finally realized he wasn't Lemmy Kilmister.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay I'm gonna be honest.

*Why can't you say "U" and we say "So?!" WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE "UUUSSS..." AND WE SAY "OOOO" THAT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone on this board is gonna bid of Steph's ring attire with the request "Please do not wash before shipping".


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can you guys auction off Paige's used bra?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Awhosawho :mark:
> Awhosawho :mark:
> Awhosawho :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wait is this Smackdown now?

And HA some perverts out there going to be auctioning just to get Steph's ring gear.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reigns will be out for several months? Which one of you guys found the kryptonite? Whoever you are, I owe you enough alcohol to kill a donkey.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Someone on this board is gonna bid of Steph's ring attire with the request "Please do not wash before shipping".


:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... sounds bad to say but they'd use Connor to get Cena over but won't use him to remind people what Bryan did for him. This company is really fucked in the head in so many ways.......


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose is the BEST thing so far tonight :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Okay, i'm no doctor, but one of my friends is, and a hernia surgery doesn't take months to recover from



Because if he comes back early, he overcame the odds. :vince :reigns


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Someone on this board is gonna bid of Steph's ring attire with the request "Please do not wash before shipping".


Meanwhile Trips probably ran it on his taint 10 times and is laughing at the idiot who bought it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait a minute
Childhood awareness cancer month gets no sold 
But Breast cancer awarness gets put over like hotcakes

WTF
:Jordan


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Okay I'm gonna be honest.
> 
> *Why can't you say "U" and we say "So?!" WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE "UUUSSS..." AND WE SAY "OOOO" THAT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.*


:lmao CANNOT AGREE MORE WITH THIS!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Okay, i'm no doctor, but one of my friends is, and a hernia surgery doesn't take months to recover from


Than you don't know much about it, I had hernia surgery 3 years ago, couldn't go back to work for 3 months recovery time, it's no fun man.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

They ALWAYS pair Sheamus and The Uso's together in 6 Man Tag Matches on RAW, Smackdown, and Main Event. It's like they don't know what to do with them so they just throw them all together and make them fight whoever they are all feuding with at the time. It's been happening for months now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Panzer said:


> Wait is this Smackdown now?
> 
> And HA some perverts out there going to be auctioning just to get Steph's ring gear.


I honestly don't that fetish. Are they gonna lick it in hopes she peed a little during the match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Okay, i'm no doctor, but one of my friends is, and a hernia surgery doesn't take months to recover from


Doesn't it take longer for athletes since they are in impact sports and they have to let it fully heal?

Its like someone who tears an ACL if you have an office job you are back to work way before an NFL player would be abel to go back to playing in the NFL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chicago beating the snot out of the Jets? Now that's a game I can watch!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Punk should have quit live on the air like this.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Connor a huge Daniel Bryan fan and they can't mentioned the stuff that DB gave SMH


Nobody cares about fighting cancer and the children apart from John Cena.

:vince5 And I mean _nobody_, dammit!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> You know... sounds bad to say but they'd use Connor to get Cena over but won't use him to remind people what Bryan did for him. This company is really fucked in the head in so many ways.......


Is that the kid who beat HHH clean?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Okay, i'm no doctor, but one of my friends is, and a hernia surgery doesn't take months to recover from


They're trying to avoid Reigns getting booed out the building when Bryan returns at the Rumble.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I want to hear Vince Russo call Cesaro, Cesario again lmao. :russo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just wanna say that I really miss Kaitlyn. 










Dear God... :homer :banderas :ass :kobe6 :bryan6


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Lately it seems like RAW is turning into a televised house show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Connor a huge Daniel Bryan fan and they can't mentioned the stuff that DB gave SMH



Why would they need to do that, EVERYONE already cheers for Daniel Bryan unk2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> You know... sounds bad to say but they'd use Connor to get Cena over but won't use him to remind people what Bryan did for him. This company is really fucked in the head in so many ways.......


What more can they do? They made a tribute video for the kid (don't remember if it aired on Raw but it was on their youtube at least) and even feature a pic of him and Bryan in the intro.

The things you guys complain about are just silly and grasping at straws. There are enough things to complain about with the show. Focus on them instead of finding irrelevant shit like this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Because if he comes back early, he overcame the odds. :vince :reigns
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:vince$


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Just wanna say that I really miss Kaitlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Doesn't it take longer for athletes since they are in impact sports and they have to let it fully heal?
> 
> Its like someone who tears an ACL if you have an office job you are back to work way before an NFL player would be abel to go back to playing in the NFL


You are half right. Pro athletes also have better facilities to use to rehab which gets them back quicker.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Okay, i'm no doctor, but one of my friends is, and a hernia surgery doesn't take months to recover from


A cover story to keep him until the Rumble

Which he'll likely come back and win fpalm

Ahead of Bryan fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Punk should have quit live on the air like this.


Pls let that be real
:ti

She is my hero


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Cosmic Twins?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Just wanna say that I really miss Kaitlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need her back in my life.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ooooh, I like how Cody is wearing the title.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Please don't fall in the crowd and cause a lawsuit Cody.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Tag Champs get Jobber entrances. Logic again...


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Hate the Usos.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro was screwed by that black ref last night! He should be the US Champion!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> You know... sounds bad to say but they'd use Connor to get Cena over but won't use him to remind people what Bryan did for him. This company is really fucked in the head in so many ways.......


Sad, but true.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI STARDUST WEARING THE GOLD :banderas :mark:


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Goldust's paint is soooo fucking sick


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gold/Stardust and Taz?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Cesaro: An Entrance so Jobber-like that we aren't even allowed to see his face.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm really digging Goldusts' new facepaint.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Daymmmm Kaitlyn... 

also, just woke up, i missed much so far?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Just wanna say that I really miss Kaitlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayummmmmmmmm bama4


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

"Science fiction becomes Science FACT!"

Jbl: "So the Jetsons are real?"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Goldust looks fucking awesome :banderas


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I loathe the Usos.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Pls let that be real
> :ti
> 
> She is my hero


Pity we'll never see that kind of thing on the BBC. Presenters are too stoic, boring and uninteresting to do it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'm really digging Goldusts' new facepaint.


Me too :banderas


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Story behind Roman's hernia 

http://www.kayfabenews.com/reigns-suffers-hernia-despite-carried-ambrose-rollins/


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wired seeing the Slam Of The Week done in stills, I get that it's normal for PPV flashbacks but it's still odd.

EDIT: Apperently it's wired.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

What was the point of Sheamus retaining last night? They have *nothing* for him.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

the commentators way of putting over wrestlers these days is just calling them weird.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Would be nice if they played Reigns' hospitalization as part of the show. :reigns



























Randy Orton could have been doing this to Reigns. :rko2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

L.I.O. said:


> Goldust's paint is soooo fucking sick


Agreed


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"He was meowing like a cat" :cole

What else would he be meowing like Myggul?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did they give cesaro and dustbros jobber entrances because they got bigger pops?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Just wanna say that I really miss Kaitlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I was in bed and my stomach started to hurt and when i moved I yelled OOOHHHHHHHA


Didn't you post this last night?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Just wanna say that I really miss Kaitlyn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say that I like it when Cesaro and Sheamus wrestle. It looks very physical.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

CESARO: From a WM win to shit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Would be nice if they played Reigns' hospitalization as part of the show. :reigns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:maury :ti :jokerlol :LOL :bryanlol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm having trouble staying awake through tonight's show...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stardust chants.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if Khali is guarding the door that Ambrose is in....... :bark


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Did they give cesaro and dustbros jobber entrances because they got bigger pops?


No, it's because time management on these shows suck.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I have to say that I like it when Cesaro and Sheamus wrestle. It looks very physical.


Agreed. Last night's match was awesome for that reason.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Just wanna say that I really miss Kaitlyn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss Kaitlyn :ex:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stardust and StarMan. Coincidence?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So we're back to the 3 hour ad break, which occasionally stops to have some wrestling...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cesaro is contemplating the bottomless pit of shit he's found himself in every time he looks to tag in. :wall


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> I miss Kaitlyn :ex:


I do too, bruh :yum:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> Just wanna say that I really miss Kaitlyn.


:kobe3


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

boring


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So did anyone else's USA network crap out on them?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Okay, i'm no doctor, but one of my friends is, and a hernia surgery doesn't take months to recover from


A Vikings player just got a sports hernia and he's out for 6 weeks. It probably varies. 

Either that or they'll have him return "early" and he will overcome the odds.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Who won betwen bo and swagger? I was busy making dinner.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I wonder if Khali is guarding the door that Ambrose is in....... :bark



:bryanlol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it Gold and Stardust, meaning Dustin's ring name is just Gold now, or Gold and Star Dust, meaning Dust is their surname?

I'm confused.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been hearing individual chants all night, did somebody practically gas attack the crowd during the dark match or something?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Lordhhhx said:


> Who won betwen bo and swagger? I was busy making dinner.


Swagger with the Patriot Lock.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Hate the Usos.


I'm with ya, brother.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lordhhhx said:


> Who won betwen bo and swagger? I was busy making dinner.


Bo tapped, got taunted by Zeb.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> I do too, bruh :yum:


I think I'm one of the few who honestly feel like Kaitlyn's hair was the most eye-catching part of her appearance.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I do too, bruh :yum:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I do too, bruh :yum:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Swagger with the Patriot Lock.


And thwagger thought that Swagz was gonna job out, like always.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is it Gold and Stardust, meaning Dustin's ring name is just Gold now, or Gold and Star Dust, meaning Dust is their surname?
> 
> I'm confused.


They're just too dumb to call them GoldStar.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So did anyone else's USA network crap out on them?


Nope, I guess you need to pay at least $9.99 on your cable.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I think I'm one of the few who honestly feel like Kaitlyn's hair was the most eye-catching part of her appearance.


Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> I think I'm one of the few who honestly feel like Kaitlyn's hair was the most eye-catching part of her appearance.



Kaitlyn has hair in that pic? :jericho2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sheamus is fucking terrible.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TJQ said:


> I'm with ya, brother.


Universal agreement


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> They're just too dumb to call them GoldStar.


:lol


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

:stupid:


SalisburySuperkick said:


> Swagger with the Patriot Lock.


that sucks


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dreamcast99 said:


> Nope, I guess you need to pay at least $9.99 on your cable.



I guess so, fucking Charter, at least ESPN is fine back to MNF I guess


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SPLAT!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cesaro is a fucking beast.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Wait a minute
> Childhood awareness cancer month gets no sold
> But Breast cancer awarness gets put over like hotcakes
> 
> ...


It's retarded. Breast cancer gets almost all the funding.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh god, WWE 2K15 whoring is about to begin


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WWE Raw, brought to you by hot pictures of Kaitlyn. Because hot pics of Kaitlyn are infinitely better than WWE's BS.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit its only 9:30


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheamus and Cesaro cannot have a bad match, seriously so physical! I fucking love it and i normally hate Sheamus. I don't even care if he's Irish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> I think I'm one of the few who honestly feel like Kaitlyn's hair was the most eye-catching part of her appearance.


Are you a Man or a Woman? Haha, jk. I like it better dark way more then I do blonde.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I think I'm one of the few who honestly feel like Kaitlyn's hair was the most eye-catching part of her appearance.


You should be. She's much hotter with simply brown hair.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Stardust yelling at Sheamus was gold.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Boring


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sheamus and Cesaro are determined to kill each other.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Get up, Sheamus! Hahaha!" :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF did I just see Cena in the front row crowd? Huge pale jacked guy decked in Cena gear :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This fucking match is STILL going on?!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Sheamus and Cesaro cannot have a bad match, seriously so physical! I fucking love it and i normally hate Sheamus. I don't even care if he's Irish.


This.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Holyshit its only 9:30


:lmao The realization that you still have the dreaded death spot third hour before Raw's over.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Cesaro.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> WWE Raw, brought to you by hot pictures of Kaitlyn. Because hot pics of Kaitlyn are infinitely better than WWE's BS.


I loved her backstage segments with AJ, Kaitlyn actually looked like a woman and she made AJ look like a prepubescent little girl.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Wait a minute
> Childhood awareness cancer month gets no sold
> But Breast cancer awarness gets put over like hotcakes


because no tits, no ambrose


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that collision.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Botch?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> I do too, bruh :yum:


Nice necklace.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Usos starting the CLAP like fucking Christian. :floyd1


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A botch lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The realization that you still have the dreaded death spot third hour before Raw's over.


:lol It aint easy being a fan of this thing bro, you know it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Breast Cancer is overrated, definitley doesn't deserve that push!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Whisper in the Wind o:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Usos starting the CLAP like fucking Christian. :floyd1


Maybe we can get some blue dots for them too?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the final cut, by goldust.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WE GOT OURSELVES AFLYIN' USO, MYGULL! :jbl

USO CRAZY! :cole


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Feels like this match has been going on for hours


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"USO CRAZY!" - Cole

*You shut the fuck up right now.*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

50/50 booking yay


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

USO gay


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Next weeks Raw is at Chicago lol? :aj3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What was the point of that match? No matter who won it feels like it was just a gigantic waste of time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> I do too, bruh :yum:


Math ended & all I can remember is this picture. :kobe4


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The Usos look like fruit roll-ups.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Was hoping Cesaro would get the pin on Sheamus but i guess i shoulda known better...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


>


She walks in right now like this and says "Turn this shit off and go to bed with me." Do u go, or wait for the amazing John Cena-Randy Orton match coming up?


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Teddy would be proud of that match :leo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Nice necklace.


Right? That's what catches my eye in that photo.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cole you shit biscuit, stop saying "Uso Crazy". Especially considering you're dressed like a picnic table. You're like a tumor that refuses to disappear. 

Please go away Usos, we've already seen the 1 match you can do about 100 times, adding 2 more people into the match don't don't make you any more entertaining.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Fuck off, Usos.


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I guess so, fucking Charter, at least ESPN is fine back to MNF I guess


Yup fucken charter. Mine was down for a while as well. It is back now.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> What was the point of that match? No matter who won it feels like it was just a gigantic waste of time.


time filler


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So this RAW is basically "Get back the Win after yesterday's Loss"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

chosequin said:


> Next weeks Raw is at Chicago lol? :aj3


Punk confirmed


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Feels like this match has been going on for hours



There were three ad breaks.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> "USO CRAZY!" - Cole
> 
> 
> 
> *You shut the fuck up right now.*



:lmao :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> She walks in right now like this and says "Turn this shit off and go to bed with me." Do u go, or wait for the amazing John Cena-Randy Orton match coming up?


Go, and never go back.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I hate Sheamus but that Brogue Kick is on point.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I love the final cut, by goldust.


Yeah, deff a great move!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

chosequin said:


> Next weeks Raw is at Chicago lol? :aj3


So AJ only won the title back just to lose it next week? Yes please!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Roll up victory, then winning the rematch. Tag Team Cenas. So usos can't eat a finisher pun but goldust can ? Way to make the new tag team champions look weak

the super kick didn't even connect 

*FUCK OFF USOS SERIOUSLY*


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

so Orton turning face?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Monkey 1: Let's give the Rhodes brothers the title's, but job them out immediately
Monkey 2: And have Sheamus get an unneeded win too

:vince3 Perfect


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> What was the point of that match? No matter who won it feels like it was just a gigantic waste of time.


3 hour Rawsfpalm


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

fuck the usos. Get them off my tv


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> She walks in right now like this and says "Turn this shit off and go to bed with me." Do u go, or wait for the amazing John Cena-Randy Orton match coming up?


:StephenA2 :StephenA2 :StephenA2 :StephenA2 :StephenA2 :StephenA2 :StephenA2

Cena vs Orton #32432978462359868297567852 of course.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fun match. The Usos have been the most consistent WWE wrestling act in 2014. No match below *** and the trend continues. Great frantic finishing flurry.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We postin hot pictures now?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> She walks in right now and says "Turn this shit off and go to bed with me." Do u go, or wait for the amazing John Cena-Randy Orton match coming up?


Are you serious? The answer is so goddamn obvious.....

Cena vs Orton is must see TV!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Orton to get beaten down?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Damn Randy, just turn face already.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Randy is such a creep


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I smell an Orton face turn incoming.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton vs Cena. RIVALRY OF OUR GENERATION! :bryanlol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton like surprises :jordan


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

I do like surprises.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mark gonna' retire? Again? :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> She walks in right now like this and says "Turn this shit off and go to bed with me." Do u go, or wait for the amazing John Cena-Randy Orton match coming up?


I won't even give you a sarcastic answer and say watch the match. I'd steamroll her into another lifetime with all my mediocrity and lack of stamina.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jets scored a TD, Raw is far less nauseating than that ever will be.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I LIKE SURPRISES rton2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE 2K15


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing says next generation like a Kid Rock song from 1999.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Vegita! What does the scouter say about the bordem level?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok I've never cared for MarK Henry. Ever


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Please don't continue this Rusev and Henry feud.

Holy shit does Triple H look fantastic in the video game.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So UK fans can't even see the gameplay trailer for 2K15?! What!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only thing I'm feeling is how high I'd have to be to wear that jacket.

It's 2014. No more Kid Rock please.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WWE said:


> We postin hot pictures now?


Brie posted this photo on here, but i never told anyone.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sting :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

It still looks too cartoony....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm Kick Rock? This right here shows what decade Vince is in.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

WWE's commercials get cornier by the year.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

sting looks crazy good in that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hell Yeah Kid Rock!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bawitdaba. <3

Weird to hear Kid Rock being associated with the WWE again after all these years. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit looks awesome!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE said:


> We postin hot pictures now?


*Right click* *Save image as* *The fappening 3*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE on point with that music again! Shitty outdated crap music for a shitty out of touch company!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When the fuck are we gonna get a hot angle?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Man that game looks sick!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok did they seriously just show Cena pinning Lesnar in that video game preview?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

But Sting though.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Triple H looks incredible in 2K15


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> It still looks too cartoony....


:Out


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> Brie posted this photo on here, but i never told anyone.


how do you know that's brie?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE cuts to 2k15 trailer, Sky cuts to commercial :cuss:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Let's go Rusev :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Game looks awesome from what i've seen!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

So Sting's 9.22 thing was....an appearance in a commercial for another show?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Nice necklace.





Omega_VIK said:


> But Sting though.


My nig.ga right here!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> She walks in right now like this and says "Turn this shit off and go to bed with me." Do u go, or wait for the amazing John Cena-Randy Orton match coming up?












'Sorry just thought of going to bed with you was enough, can you get me something to wash the screen with, i wanna watching Orton v Cena'


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

MTVDTH said:


> how do you know that's brie?


I thought it was Nikki, i was parodying the "Growing up Bella " bullshit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> So Sting's 9.22 thing was....an appearance in a commercial for another show?


Yup


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RG3 in that subway ad :lel "Oh no you didn't"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Daniel Bryan only seen getting Pedigree'd. Dat Push!!!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Is it on ps4 ? some of it looked next gen but it seemeed like PS3 with the in ring action


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WWE2K15 looks awesome to me!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> WWE on point with that music again! Shitty outdated crap music for a shitty out of touch company!


Blame 2K. They also have older songs on the NBA 2K games and I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Henry will cry again :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That black dude guarding Ambrose looks so angry to be there.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

That match made me realize we need NXT to call up tag teams asap and use the fucking Wyatt's... The Usos need to piss off for a long damn time.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

somebody bout to get their ass split 

wait wot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another Kaitlyn pic....Coz y not.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The graphics in WWE 2K15 look better than WWE on TV. :lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Sting looked better in TNA The Video Game tbh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please God, let this not be a rematch! I beg of you!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Henry's theme just makes me think of Jericho now. Makes me smile.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This jingoism bullshit is ridiculous.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> Sting looked better in TNA The Video Game tbh.


Lol no


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fun fact: Vordell Walker was one of those security guards shown backstage a few minutes ago.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I will laugh my ass off if Punk has a front row ticket for Raw next Monday and shows up as a fan.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Henry crying last night!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Still can't believe they didn't have Rusev interrupt the anthem last night.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

The graphics looked better in SVR 2008, I say that because it was a competent attempt to make things look real but not so real that it heads into uncanny valley.

And great Henry-Russev segment no. 1.34 Quintillion is next, he'd better pull a retirement fake out heal turn or something.

Russev's from Russia! :cole


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Turn henry heel again FFS


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When did this become the WOW thread?

Not that I am complaining


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Mark Henry will let you do anything you want to him.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

What a great apology.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shut up Henry. Get down on your knees and apologize like you mean it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

How many wrestlers will 'let the country down' by facing Rusev before he gets squashed by Cena? Any bets?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

More of this bullshit. Just have Rusev lose so he can do an angle which is not the Iron Sheik Part Five.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Vlaaadimirr Poooooooooooooootin


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Did one of the commentators just say World Wrestling Federation before Henry came into the ring? I was reading the forum at the time and thought I heard that in the background lol


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Another Kaitlyn pic....Coz y not.



How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> WWE 2K15


AKSANA DA GAWD


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooooh Lana! Dat' white!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Another Kaitlyn pic....Coz y not.


Sweet Jesus :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

how long till big show vs henry part 50? wouldn't mind it to be honest, they seem to bring the best out of each other


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny 

Dem legs :wall


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"CHUT UP"


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

All Mark is needing for this segment is that pink suit. :banderas


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

just wait for...

WELLLLLLLLLL ITS THE BIG SHOW


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why isnt cena burying rusev yet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at this soft shit. Henry stop it. You didn't let down millions of Americans. Most of them "Americans" don't even like your black ass just for being black.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHUT...TUP


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rusev coming for more?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rusev Botchka! Lana tho.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

As if these Kaitlyn pics weren't enough, now we get Lana...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


Maybe because she actually looks like a grown woman?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


Maybe for that exact reason. But I like AJ and Paige as well. So whatever.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

what a heel magnet :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LANA IS AWESOME!


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dat white outfit on Lana......


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wait, people wanna see this match again? #RematchRAW


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

please no don't continue this


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

No , Not really


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


Umm...some guys like stocky and thick.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lana doesn't say “shut up” as good as vince.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Did one of the commentators just say World Wrestling Federation before Henry came into the ring? I was reading the forum at the time and thought I heard that in the background lol


I thought I heard it too... but then thought maybe it was too much network time and the pipe dream they change the name and get the F back in


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobedat Lana's ass in that white


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

God, I love Lana.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:sodone


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Of all the people to represent America you use milk dud head ass Mark Henry?????


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:smokey2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And it's a rematch


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SoooooOOOOOooooo many rematches. I should expect this, it's still annoying.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is Kurt Angle here yet?


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Face Mark Henry is the absolute worst.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ANOTHER FUCKING REMATCH!!!!!!! ODinaionfoienakl enklfklqewnfkl; e;afklfnkljfioejwqiofmlk cjoajrhio3qhnjrionhvioejaw


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lana is too awesome.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


Love me some thickness. She can break me with those thighs any day of the week. :trips5


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

9.99 :ti


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Would anyone else like some more gimmick matches on raw. A streetfight or a table match every now and then would bring the excitement.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DAT 9.99 :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*If this going the way RAW has been going, then Henry will win.*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I just cannot bring myself to care about this. At all.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Angle debuting after Henry gets destroyed again :mark:


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

The way she said Memphis, Tennessee :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I thought I heard it too... but then thought maybe it was too much network time and the pipe dream they change the name and get the F back in


I think they did, I think it was Cole who said it lol, I was looking in here to see if anyone said anything about it lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Listening to the new aphex twin album. Raw on low volume now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you're going to have Rusev continue to beat up black people, can we at least get new people in?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

9.99 song!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

9.99 Ad


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God that gets gayer every time I see it


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on Mark, win this for Canada south!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


Too "THICK"?! Tell me he just didn't say that. 










Being thick and looking that good is a blessing.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Kurt Angle to return in 3...2..1.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Gonna wait for BensBargains to give me a sale on a WWE Network subscription.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We've got a Venezuelan-American and a Bulgarian pretending to be Russian. I demand the WWE to throw in a black guy and "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan into Team Putin just to give the Full Blooded Italians a run for their money.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Somebody run in please. Reigns, Cena, Woods, Steve Blackman, Chester McChesserton, I don't care who just please.

“$9.99! $9.99!”

“What costs $9.99?”


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

That 9.99 song is my jam


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The WWE does know that they have fans outside of the USA and Russia right?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> If you're going to have Rusev continue to beat up black people, can we at least get new people in?


I guess they can't pass the background checks. :draper2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dreamcast99 said:


> Lana doesn't say “shut up” as good as vince.


#FACT


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

MTVDTH said:


> why isnt cena burying rusev yet


Rusev will BURY Cena :bark:buried:cena4


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rusev should beat up a solider at tribute to the troops.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Whats wrong with liking Kaitlyn?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like Rusev but

uttahere

American Dad beckons


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ambrose to beat teh shit out of mizdow


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Why don't audience get all over a Kurt Angle Chang whenever Rusev comes out? Seriously the WWE community and love audiences need to put it down their throats.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Have WWE just deleted some people not only the Wyatt's in the tag team division but where the fuck is Big E, Kofi and Xavier Woods...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I guess they can't pass the background checks. :draper2


:booklel


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hurry up and let America down again Henry.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Why are we getting a rematch of this?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Any chance at all the Rusev wins tonight after his win just yesterday at the PPV?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Yo Vince, Survey says the Cold War ended decades ago.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Whats wrong with liking Kaitlyn?


Nothing, dude.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Only 1 man can save America now​


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


You forgot Big E too!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This fucking match.

If I'm not from the USA or Russia, who do I cheer for?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> That 9.99 song is my jam


:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dr. Drake Ramoray said:


> Why are we getting a rematch of this?


Because the black guy has to fail two days in a row to get Vince's point across on black wrestlers to the audience. :vince2


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

What? What? What? said:


> Any chance at all the Rusev wins tonight after his win just yesterday at the PPV?


Isn't Russev unbeaten? Or at least unbeaten clean?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What would Cena's Final Smash be if he was in Super Smash Bros? A Giant Shovel that says hustle, loyalty, respect?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Adam Rose and the Bunny are next...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dr. Drake Ramoray said:


> Why are we getting a rematch of this?


Three hours.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WWE said:


> Only 1 man can save America now​


Or Lex Luger


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Save us JBL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> Have WWE just deleted some people not only the Wyatt's in the tag team division but where the fuck is Big E, Kofi and Xavier Woods...



Apparently they are out "taking things" outside of the WWE :draper2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> This fucking match.
> 
> If I'm not from the USA or Russia, who do I cheer for?


Same here so i just cheer for Lana! Although i wish i was an American or atleast i was one in a previous life.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Because the black guy has to fail two days in a row to get Vince's point across on black wrestlers to the audience. :vince2


Sad but true.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Apparently they are out "taking things" outside of the WWE :draper2


So they're in prison?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

USA chants! :lol


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Hopefully Rusev beats down Henry after the bell and Kofi, Big E, and Xavier run in to make the save.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark's walking like he's holding in a giant shit. Which is appropriate given this match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wait, so Rusev is just Russian now, not "Currently residing in Moscow?"


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Titus O'Neill and Heath Slater v Adam Rose and the bunny, yep.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Or Lex Luger


I think you frogot someone, tough guys! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

And what I mean is you all frogot Mr. USA Tony Atlas.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> So they're in prison?



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NormanSmiley said:


> Hopefully Rusev beats down Henry after the bell and Kofi, Big E, and Xavier run in to make the save.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mark no you know it won't work


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Henry....Do us all a favor and go back heel.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

ouch! that hurts


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rusev needs to feud with exclusively fast opponents from now on.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Markus123 said:


> Titus O'Neill and Heath Slater v Adam Rose and the bunny, yep.


The Bunny has a SHOVEL for Titus tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dreamcast99 said:


> Isn't Russev unbeaten? Or at least unbeaten clean?


He is, and will remain that way till he gets fed to Cena is my guess. Sadly so is Adam Rose.. could be a litle duel of the unbeaten in the future!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guess what. This match sucks!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NormanSmiley said:


> Hopefully Rusev beats down Henry after the bell and Kofi, Big E, and Xavier run in to make the save.


That's fine, but a stable of black people can't be faces.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

mark henry is going to let down USA again, what a loser.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rusev is actually fairly good at selling and getting into the story of the match... they really need to give him better feuds though.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll actually enjoy Cena burying someone when he does it to Rusev.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Pass out finish AGAIN?!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we getting another pass out ending, we sure are : punk2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

isn't this the exact same thing as the swaggie match?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Passed out!


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

OK why not have him pass out at the PPV and be done with it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dem acting skillz


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He didn't give up but he passed out from the pain. Mark Henry is out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't get why they just don't tickle George Zimmerman's feet.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Henry didn't want to take that Superkick! :ti:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Can cena just bury him already? He's so fucking boring.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Henry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look, America. Can we just choose John Cena and end this already? We know what's going to happen otherwise.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rusev/big show next

more shit matches please


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Henry. They gonna be after your black ass now. Better take the Chappelle route and move to Africa.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank God that shit is over. Jesus what a slow boring "match"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Way to repeat what you already did with Swagger...............fpalm


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Who is the writer of this storyline? This person needs to be fired ASAP!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh so now they copied the "didn't tap out" schtick again already.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*SAME OLD SHIT.*


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

What happened to ref rising hand 3 times before calling the match?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Flashyelbow said:


> Hey guess what. This match sucks!!


This match reminds me of the earlier match with Kane and Ambrose 

These big guys with no mobility whatsoever (Kane, Henry, Big Show) can really bring down the quality of matches unless they are the ones in control of the match.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Dont worry Henry, this match put me to sleep as well.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Amber B said:


> I don't get why they just don't tickle George Zimmerman's feet.



:lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> isn't this the exact same thing as the swaggie match?


:bryanlol yeah


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

‏@WWECreative_ish 4s
We can't blame @TheMarkHenry for falling asleep during the match. #RAWTonight
:lmao


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Why the fuck didn't they just job out Ryder again. What was the point of redoing the entire Swagger feud but make it blacker.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

What? What? What? said:


> This match reminds me of the earlier match with Kane and Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> These big guys with no mobility whatsoever (Kane, Henry, Big Show) can really bring down the quality of matches unless they are the ones winning.



Yeah and sadly we still get those matches while there is a roster capable of greatness.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

What is the point of this match, Rusev already did what he was set to do yesterday. No need for this embarrassment on WSM.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

For the 2nd time tonight, I think Three Six Mafia need to repo their theme song from Mark Henry since he's turned bitch made. :floyd1


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So fucking stupid.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

No Kurt Angle?

Well, looks like I have no reason to watch this shitty company.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

a little silly to see rusev lookin so dominant, and "burying" guys who will be around long after he's gone, just so he can have his 1 shot deal with cena. just another kozlov, except he has LANA with him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.












Bruhhhhh. You ain't right.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> For the 2nd time tonight, I think Three Six Mafia need to repo their theme song from Mark Henry since he's turned bitch made. :floyd1


My vote goes to you for best sig.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> ‏@WWECreative_ish 4s
> 
> We can't blame @TheMarkHenry for falling asleep during the match. #RAWTonight
> 
> :lmao



:maury :duck :ti :bryanlol :HA


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Look at this soft shit. Henry stop it. You didn't let down millions of Americans. Most of them "Americans" don't even like your black ass just for being black.


Maybe in your race baiting fantasy world where most americans didn't vote for a black president twice. fpalm


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What's this, the 4th time they've replayed this now? Raw is Replays.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Ambrose is so good he makes replays interesting.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Can Ambrose tone down his act just a tad bit? Sometimes less is more dude.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*"PUT HIM IN THAT.. UH.. RIGHT THERE"*


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> ‏@WWECreative_ish 4s
> We can't blame @TheMarkHenry for falling asleep during the match. #RAWTonight
> :lmao


:lol


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

CENA ORTON AGAIN, LOL
omg, how many times


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait, so what happens next with Rusev?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Bruhhhhh. You ain't right.


:nice


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn rusev murdered henry.

lol adam rose :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A bunny match? lol


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

SAMI!! Lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Whose the blond?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

UGH. Fucking Adam Rose.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, at the main event. Much excitement. Such wrestlings.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Really Adam Rose?! Fuck man!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

The bunny's wrestling?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bunny and Adam Rose for tag champs.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The bunny? :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

A man in a bunny suit wrestling. Just f*cking kill me right now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm Not that stick up the ass cunt Adam Rose....Fuck you WWE


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no..............not this dude......ugh I'll probably not even watch.......


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Fuck yeah Adam Rose! Im still a Rosebud!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bunny GOAT


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Where the fuck is Bray Wyatt?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Fuck the bunny.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the Bunny is wrestling, does that mean the report of more NXT being featured on Raw is true, since reportedly Zayn is the Bunny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

autechrex said:


> Maybe in your race baiting fantasy world where most americans didn't vote for a black president twice. fpalm


Don't take me so serious* WHAT THE FUCK*


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

“For the first time ever we're having a match involving the bunny.”

The APA Bar Room Brawl is being rebroadcasted with commentary by Adam Rose.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

This guys the worst mother fucker in the company.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure I read the other day that it's Sami Zayn working as the bunny rabbit but that he's not who they plan to reveal as having been the person in the suit when he's finally revealed?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Where the fuck is Bray Wyatt?


The Ground :cena2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Adam Rose is looking more and more like Russell Brand each time lol

Not sure what this bunny thing is all about though, maybe his mask will fall off during a flying suplex figure four megabyte chip drop flip grapple back followed by a nose spinning acrobat mangle chip manoeuvre.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you guys remember the birth of Sexual Chocolate Mark Henry?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bunny time!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

JohnCooley said:


> Can Ambrose tone down his act just a tad bit? Sometimes less is more dude.


Subsequent "Nope" meme.

Since when is a pro wrestler suppose to tone it down? Everyone knows a solid character is just their own persona turned up to 11. There is literally nothing wrong with Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> This guys the worst mother fucker in the company.


When bo dallas is fired. Maybe.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Where the fuck is Bray Wyatt?


Being repackaged as Boggie Woggie Bray,


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Darren Young is the bunny brehs :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sucks that I missed the Orton/Rollins segment. Oh well, looking forward to the main event but not until at least 30 more minutes of garbage like Adam Rose. 



JohnCooley said:


> How do guys actually find her attractive? To stocky and thick for me.


Fit girls ftw.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Next Monday night raw will be "the bunny vs. el torito" ridiculous.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

No Paige, AJ, or Wyatt Family.

Dafuq is dis shit?!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So is Orton's gift from Rollins a vacation?:dance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Next Monday night raw will be "the bunny vs. el torito" ridiculous.


:vince5 That's a great idea!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Adam Rose has the perfect timeslot for me in the WWE. At this point I'm pretty buzzed so I actually like his act and everything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So eventual Raw 6 man main-event.

Cena/Ambrose/Reigns

Orton/Rollins/Kane

(again)

That could be a Survivor Series match too but I don't know who you add on each side?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Not attracted to Kaitlyn either, by the way. Paige kada

The Bunny kada


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Another Slam Of The Week?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dreamcast99 said:


> Being repackaged as Boggie Woggie Bray,


Better than that stale ass Wyatt family gimmick. Shits so bad.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

No not an Adam Rose segment. Anything else but this.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The worst thing about this whole Bunny gimmick is the fact they refer to it as if it's a real bunny. It's not a guy in a suit. It's a fucking real bunny.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

imagine if the bunny is unmasked and it is sami zayn's debut!!!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I know wwe is geared towards kids but I can't say I was every interested in shit like this when I was a kid.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WHERE ARE THE WYATTS?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Titus.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Adam Rose is looking more and more like Russell Brand each time lol


But Russel Brand is entertaining, that's the difference.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

p862011 said:


> imagine if the bunny is unmasked and it is sami zayn's debut!!!!!


That would be a terrible debut.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Not attracted to Kaitlyn either, by the way. Paige kada
> 
> The Bunny kada












You kno u attracted to dissss.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So much faggotry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe Bray is the bunny? He got buried under the ground and came back resurrected as a bunny.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the fuck is this tripe on fucking TV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"The Bunny" and Adam Rose....


:ti
Fuck this show.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hell yeah! The Bunny!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope the rumor of them revealing the bunny as Young is true. :mark:


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Kill it dear god just kill it. I cant take this piece of fucking shit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So many lemons up in this thread. :lol

Rose and Bunny = Next tag champs.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

p862011 said:


> imagine if the bunny is unmasked and it is sami zayn's debut!!!!!


Zayn already debuted 2 weeks ago. He will not be revealed as the bunny.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Is the bunny going to do a GTS next week lol?


----------



## voiceofvoic3less (Sep 21, 2014)

what the hell?

freaking bunny is wrestling.

where in the fuck is AJ AND PAIGE?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

p862011 said:


> imagine if the bunny is unmasked and it is sami zayn's debut!!!!!


There were actually dirt sheet theories saying that's what they wanna do :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll lmao if the head of the rabbit came off accidentally.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>the fact that adam rose is undefeated


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TJQ said:


> But Russel Brand is entertaining, that's the difference.


Russell Brand is as entertaining as having constipation trust me


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

IT'S A MAN IN A SUIT, NOT A FUCKING BUNNY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amber B said:


> "The Bunny" and Adam Rose....
> 
> 
> :ti
> Fuck this show.


:maury


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> You kno u attracted to dissss.


Not in the slightest, honestly. I get why you might be though. Not hating on your opinion.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

If people thought DDP was given the shaft with his WWE debut just wait until that bunny gets unmasked and its Sting


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

p862011 said:


> imagine if the bunny is unmasked and it is sami zayn's debut!!!!!


:no


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Sami Zayn?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am doing a straw poll on who the bunny is. http://strawpoll.me/2627964


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> So many lemons up in this thread. :lol
> 
> Rose and Bunny = Next tag champs.



I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lol I can't


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Adam Rose has the perfect timeslot for me in the WWE. At this point I'm pretty buzzed so I actually like his act and everything.


Somewhat similar here... though by this time I'm also up for anything that might be a little bit of stupid fun after fuckery.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I just wanna thank god it's not Sandow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm visioning the Bunny turning heel, and we end up with a heel version of Bugz Bunny.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't believe I'm watching this..


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

SAMI! SAMI! SAMI!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Didn't they once have a minotaur character that went down as one of the worst in history and even the people within WWE said it was stupid? How is a bunny any better???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This crowd can't even do the chant right for fucks sake.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh wow, I can't stop laughing at this. I need the Bunny!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

p862011 said:


> imagine if the bunny is unmasked and it is sami zayn's debut!!!!!


"Member your debut bro, You were a fucking bunny"


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Why is JBL so calm when he rants? What happend to him yelling (as in really yelling) at Vito wearing a dress?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chosequin said:


> Is the bunny going to do a GTS next week lol?


unk5 ::mark:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Stop acting like you guys aren't enjoying this. The bunny!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is truly disgusting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We are now in the "Bath Salts > _________" portion of the show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is the Bunny http://strawpoll.me/2627964/r


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This company


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

What worse Adam Rose and the guy in the bunny suit. Or the fact the retarded announcers keep referring to it as a bunny and not playing up who the fuck is in the suit or the fact that theres a human in there.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So I'm visioning the Bunny turning heel, and we end up with a heel version of Bugz Bunny.


If Darren Young is under the suit, he'll be Thugz Bunny cause that's what the WWE does.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Didn't they once have a minotaur character that went down as one of the worst in history and even the people within WWE said it was stupid? How is a bunny any better???


I'd honestly rather take Mantaur over this shit


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bunny's gonna get a hot tag victory.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This. Is. Garbage.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Rose and Bunny = Next tag champs.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Shut the fuck up COLE!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TNA wouldn't even resort to such stupid shit


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Best hot tag ever


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Can't believe I'm even seeing this


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is the bunny a better worker than most of the wwe roster


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

KENTA?????


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

sharkboy22 said:


> Stop acting like you guys aren't enjoying this. The bunny!


I'd like it if this were MAD TV.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Why is Titus involved in this nonsense?



Dreamcast99 said:


> Why is JBL so calm when he rants? What happend to him yelling (as in really yelling) at Vito wearing a dress?


Him burying The Miz every week back then was the most entertaining thing. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Michael Cole sounds more excited calling the bunny's moves than anything else on the show tonight.

That says all you need to really.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

These guys just jobbed to a person in a bunny costume.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Unmask the damn Bunny already. He's got good moves whoever he is.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:dahell :dahell


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn that kick was fucking awesome.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Losing to a Bunny.

That's pretty down there in the Jobber loss list.*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

just have the bunny take them on 2 on 1. no need for rose.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Bunny is awesome.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Slater sold that finisher like a champ. Also the dude in the suit is Zayn? Da fuck?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

I hate these fucking segments so much.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That spin kick confirms that Justin Gabriel in in the bunny suit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Adam Rose, Just Die. It doesn't have to be painful or anything, just cease living.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

It must be a pain in the ass wrestling in that suit. Probably can't see very well too.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like justin gabriel


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is the bunny? http://strawpoll.me/2627964/r


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe when Vince retires, HHH can turn WWE into a comedy/parody wrestling promotion.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Quite clear that the bunny is actually Sting


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We so need a bunny smiley


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki bella :homer


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Slater sold that finisher like a champ. Also the dude in the suit is Zayn? Da fuck?


It's not Zayn people are speculating


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's more Gabriel than Zayn in my view.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> These guys just jobbed to a person in a bunny costume.


I know right? fpalm

Imagine you are Adam Rose at the airport and some fan says "are you the one that lost to a bunny?"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Slater sold that finisher like a champ. Also the dude in the suit is Zayn? Da fuck?


I thought it was Gabriel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dammit, I was hoping D. Young would make his return tonight.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Who's the chick dressed as Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Another episode of the"Cryptic Calamity" next fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we get AJ and Paige already... I don't give a shit about the Bellas. Just keep off everything but TD.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

And then you go on the network watch the Monday Night War series
and they keep pushing the idea of how they had to stop lilkiddy gimmicky characters to save themselves

AND HERE WE HAVE A FUCKING BUNNY IN 2014

:vince


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I was thinking Justin Gabriel


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The bunny has to be Justin Gabriel based on his moveset.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really wonder what Titus did to make creative decide to have Bugz Bunny whoop his ass.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Panzer said:


> It must be a pain in the ass wrestling in that suit. Probably can't see very well too.


Yeah, must be so uncomfortable.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

WWE said:


> Only 1 man can save America now​


As a 9 or so year old I despised this shitty gimmick with ever fiber of my being.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nikki's body is fucking hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng :homer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think the bunny is Justin Gabriel. That kick he did in the ring would be something he'd do.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Am I the only one that enjoys The Bunny? I don't even mean ironically.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:HA:duckuttahere:nowords:ti:maurykay:bean


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Nikki bella :homer


Of course I'd hit that... just not a fan of the 'balloons too big for her frame and about to pop' look she has going on.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Bunny's changed, skin tone was darker today.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the bunny is hunico. look at the tats.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Someone has the gif of that kick?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> And then you go on the network watch the Monday Night War series
> and they keep pushing the idea of how they had to stop lilkiddy gimmicky characters to save themselves
> 
> AND HERE WE HAVE A FUCKING BUNNY IN 2014
> ...



thank you


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Dammit, I was hoping D. Young would make his return tonight.


I hate your gif so fucking much. Because he misses his hands, and its driving my A D D crazy


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Panzer said:


> It must be a pain in the ass wrestling in that suit. Probably can't see very well too.


And hot


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Headliner said:


> *I really wonder what Titus did* to make creative decide to have Bugz Bunny whoop his ass.


Be black? (No offense intended)


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's Vince McMahon i reckon

'IT'S ME SLATER, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!'


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Guarantee Titus is banging out Steph and cuckolding HHH only reason he is buried this far and yet still has a job.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki :yum::agree:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TJQ said:


> Nikki's body is fucking hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng :homer


"And I get to see it without clothes EVERY night" :cena3


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

autechrex said:


> As a 9 or so year old I despised this shitty gimmick with ever fiber of my being.


I was eleven when that happened. My brother was six. He saw straight through it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I really wonder what Titus did to make creative decide to have Bugz Bunny whoop his ass.


WHATS UP DOC


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont watch Total Divas i'd rather not get eye cancer but why the fuck are angles centered around this shit? Give it a fucking rest and keep the TD shit ON THE SHOW


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

According to my straw poll the bunny is Sami Zayn http://strawpoll.me/2627964/r


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

The Unauthorized Saved By The Bell Story is on y'all. Perched for the backstage orgys.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Yeah, must be so uncomfortable.


If wrestle is bad imagine lost to someone dressed as a bunny


----------



## Britani Knight (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like no Paige and AJ tonight.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> "And I get to see it without clothes EVERY night" :cena3


Yet *another* reason to hate Cena!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What no Speinger to moderate the Bellacrap this week?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Guarantee Titus is banging out Steph and cuckolding HHH only reason he is buried this far and yet still has a job.


Like Titus would ever be seen again after that. You know Vince has a couple of bodies buried somewhere, Titus would just be added to the list.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

rematch next week on RAW calling it now


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> And then you go on the network watch the Monday Night War series
> and they keep pushing the idea of how they had to stop lilkiddy gimmicky characters to save themselves
> 
> AND HERE WE HAVE A FUCKING BUNNY IN 2014
> ...


I wouldn't be shocked if Vince is trying to get the best of both worlds and thinks it's working. fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Nikki's body is fucking hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng :homer


:lenny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> Be black? (No offense intended)


LOL I didn't want to say that because the geek who thought I was RACE BAITING would be offended.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Britani Knight said:


> Looks like no Paige and AJ tonight.


She will appear now


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> What no Speinger to moderate the Bellacrap this week?


"Brie had him killed, but i never told anyone"


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

You know you have no talent when you can't even walk forwards without looking awkward.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Did he not mention Wrestle Mania?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Bunny > Cena


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

It's $9.99 Maggel!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sooo - Bray Wyatt?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

$54 for a PPV are you fucking serious?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That black dude is SO PISSED.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL at the black guard.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lenny


:Lenny


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Just saw a fan go "o shit not this" in the crowd... XD yeah, that sums up the Bellas perfectly.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pay-per-view: $54.99
WWE Network: $9.99
Your friendly neighborhood streams: FREE

Suck it, Vince. :flip


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

So do we get not get the ppv's anymore on the WWE Network after the Royal Rumble next year or something? If so that blows and will KILL the network for good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> "Brie had him killed, but i never told anyone"



:HA


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The black guard :lol :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just know that I would sacrifice you all for a shot at her.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Don't care about Nikki. Bring out Brie.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Like Titus would ever be seen again after that. You know Vince has a couple of bodies buried somewhere, Titus would just be added to the list.


Vince is prejudiced as shit so probably assumes Titus is a drug dealer so wont touch him.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki needs to do Playboy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn, thought we were getting a Bella free raw


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

That hat sucks.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The crowd is trolling nikki. It's hilarious.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Putting the tv on mute since another shitty segment from that shitty Bella storyline is on now.

I'm watching a new episode of Red vs Blue Season 12


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

God Nikki is horrible on the mic.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, Nikki is so sexy


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh, this stupid storyline is still going? Okay, WWE. fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait what?? She is looking for support after saying she wished she died?
What?
what?
what?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great Nikki with a live mic unk2

:lmao What?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Nikki needs to take a page from 03 Cena's book and cut a rap. She's already got the snapback on.

"I'm untouchable because YOU CAN LOOK BUT YOU CAN'T TOUCH."


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so bray wyatt just isnt a thing anymore


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Vince is prejudiced as shit so probably assumes Titus is a drug dealer so wont touch him.


Again, like Vince doesn't know a couple of drug dealers.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

"WHAT?" chants


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Don't take me so serious* WHAT THE FUCK*


Fair enough, my bad. There are people who think like that though and they annoy me.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What? What? What? said:


> I know right? fpalm
> 
> Imagine you are Adam Rose at the airport and some fan says "are you the one that lost to a bunny?"


 No big deal, he can just say no because he hasn't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But how about no?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao at that awful theme


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What? What? What? said:


> Of course I'd hit that... just not a fan of the 'balloons too big for her frame and about to pop' look she has going on.


Honestly her whole body is on point.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL THAT THEME.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And no one is giving a fuck... why are these two still getting time?!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"BRIIIIIIIIIEEEE MOOOOOODEEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dogs must hate that theme song so much


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie's theme song :westbrook5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man here we go! :lol


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Dreamcast99 said:


> That hat sucks.


And so does Brie's new theme.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That is the worst start to an entrance ever


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brie > Nikki


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They need to show that black guard again and interview him.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brie looks homeless


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Go away Daniel Bryan Bella, your tits are smaller than your pops.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

And then AJ and Paige are gonna somehow come in this because they still need TV time and they wasted the other Divas segment on TD.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Oh my fucking god Auto-tune.*

KILL ME.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

It's funny because no one gives a shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## voiceofvoic3less (Sep 21, 2014)

*give me a fucking break.

WE GET THE FUCKING BELLAS BUT NO AJ OR PAIGE. *


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

That is the worst fucking song ever.

These two cunts need to get the fuck lost.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

When Nikki's done here, she's got nothing but another night of disappointment as Cena keeps pulling out at 2.

And Brie might just be the worst mic worker in the company. Even worse than Reigns.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

BRIE MODE WAH WAH WAH lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brie moooooode :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can Brie just punch Nikki in the boob and end this shit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao This shit is so bad


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BRIEZZLE REDWOOD


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So did the crowd all leave?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

How long has Brie had that terrible theme lol? I guess I usually tune the bella segments out.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

And the crowd goes...to the fucking restroom. Keep this shit on total divas. This is fucking aids. Magic Johnson would rather have AIDS than watch this actually.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Who at WWE thinks we care about the bellas?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

"WAHHH MY SISTER WHO I PUMMELED AND BETRAYED DIDN'T SUPPORT ME  WAHHHHH" shut up, love.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Is Jericho just going to disappear?


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

this mic talk omg


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

ut ut ut


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This scene could be saved if Shawn Michaels came out in his classic pre-born again self as commissioner and make them to do an evening gown match. 

Fuck I can't believe this is the same program that you use to cater to my age group when I wasn't even of age. Now I'm of age and they give me pre-teen bullshit.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

God I love the mute button, only way I could survive this shit.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Good Lord. The Bellas are HORRENDOUS on the mic.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Do the right thing, Brie.

*KILL THIS PROMO RIGHT NOW AND END IT.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nikki's Trashy Quitter Sister!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

This shit can't get any worse


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Can Brie just punch Nikki in the boob and end this shit


The silicon will fly out, and the WWE would get fined.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I've yet to listen to a single Bella segment. I just can't subject myself to second hand embarrassment like that. This is what they should be showing people at Guantanamo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fuck off the screen you horrid bimbos.. just go. Please.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*FUCK OFF BELLAS*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, she's gonna become brie bryan, and kill him even more.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Make it stop. Please make it stop. fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Vince, you're losing ratings by putting this shit on TV.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Brie Bryan?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Two of the worst fucking mic workers in the world


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Brie sounds like a man.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I wanna throw up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

STOP THE PAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Where is Chyna to take these bitches out!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:Out


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm

Oh boy, feud about last name now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck all this. Booker and Stevie Ray fighting over the letter T is looking at this with contempt.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A match for the rights to a name? Maybe someone's right about Russo being brought back, since this shit happened in WCW with Harlem Heat. :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is terrible...very terrible....just so fucking terrible....just please stop being so terrible....how can they be so terrible...why are they so terrible...this is a terrible segment...with terrible acting...a terrible script...a terrible terrible waste of my time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok this Bella segment should've died in the womb, but I never told anyone


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

they just love taking shots at Bryan..


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THAT WAS THE BEST YES LOCK I'VE SEEN IN MONTHS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:maury


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*As if "Bella" is a fucking inheritance behind it.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Say what you will about their wrestling/acting... these girls though :lenny


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki Bella, please pose for Playboy. please


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> When Nikki's done here, she's got nothing but another night of disappointment as Cena keeps pulling out at 2.


:lmao

Nikki gets happy and Cena's like, fooled ya bitch!


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't wait until the usual Bella trolls defend this steaming pile of shit


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

Brie dresses like Mick Foley


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> The silicon will fly out, and the WWE would get fined.


That'd be more entertaining than watching them talk


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank fucking god...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Did Cole just say "Former Husband Daniel Bryan" or am i hearing things.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AJ to save the day!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Best segment of the night!


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> *Oh my fucking god Auto-tune.*
> 
> KILL ME.


Shocked Cher hasn't publicly told people to stop ripping her off.
-----------------------------------------------------------------–––––------------

And are we really going to do a Booker T vs Ahem Johnson like feud?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"THE Nikki Bella"


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Where is Chyna to take these bitches out!


:dance


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

The crowd only cared when Bryan was mentioned lol!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank god the crowd doesn't give a shit. Get this crap off of RAW and let it rot on Total Divas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

AJ!! thank you


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I want AJ to come and skip around my room.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

goldigga said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


Brie vs Nikki in a name vs name match at hell in a cell


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> :maury


:LOL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cole said former husband Daniel Bryan
:ti

I don't watch total divas...they break up?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If WWE wants a Divas division that can wrestle, they need to stop hiring all of these 90 pound waifs.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank fucking god, someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

lol @ Nikki taking shots at Daniel Bryan, as opposed to Cena whose balls as so shriveled up from all the steroid/HGH use he can't give her children.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

What ahorrible attempt at the yes lock.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

and people still think that Bryan's momentum died down :lmao


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I just shit my pants that's how great these bella promos are..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

With the way AJ is skipping, middle school must be starting out great. The teachers must be nice, her grades are good, and she got a little boyfriend that walks her to classes. unk2


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :LOL


Helicopter kick I think the bunny watches Jean Claude Van Damme movies lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> "THE Nikki Bella"


The Brian Kendrick is the most underrated character in recent memory.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

XDarkholmeX said:


> What ahorrible attempt at the yes lock.


I actually don't like her using it simply because if you do it improperly you could actually break someone's arm.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> "THE Nikki Bella"


:bryanlol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Name in a pole match


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

The only guy who enjoyed that segment was probably Creepy Cena Dude in the front row.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> Cole said former husband Daniel Bryan
> :ti
> 
> I don't watch total divas...they break up?


Remember though, Michael Cole is a fucking idiot that doesn't know shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That segment was fucking garbage, like always. But, Nikki is always good to look at.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> I actually don't like her using it simply because if you do it improperly you could actually break someone's arm.


And then this feud would be over and everyone wins. I don't see the problem.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige please comeout and knock everyone out:mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

New straw poll: Which Bella is the better mic worker? http://strawpoll.me/2628046


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wouldn't have a problem with the Makeup Divas, if they were used like they are suppose to be used, as sex objects. 


God if I take these Divas of today back to the Attitude Era, they all would be walking down the Godfather's hoe train line.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FORMER HUSBAND DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eric Fleischer said:


> The only guy who enjoyed that segment was probably Creepy Cena Dude in the front row.


:lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nikki actually looks really reeeeally good tonight. However putting this overplayed feud out and especially at this time slot is disrespectful to us fans. Garbage.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Aj Lee needs a burger.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let's recap the only thing the crowd reacted to in the entire Bellacrap promo was the mention of Daniel Bryan? :maury


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige please comeout and knock everyone out:mark:


At this point she and AJ need to team up and go on a tear through the Total Divas to end this misery.... that segment was horrendous. Who in the fuck in that company thinks people give a shit about the Bellas?


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

XDarkholmeX said:


> What ahorrible attempt at the yes lock.


She didn't even get the chance to lock it in :drake1 How could it have been a horrible attempt?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

clash of clans commercial with a bunny WTF LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> The Brian Kendrick is the most underrated character in recent memory.


Former WWE Champion The Brian Kendrick is underrated indeed


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Paige sitting away from Lawler again.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jeez, Paige. kada


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The things I'd do to Paige..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, really -no Wyatt then?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WHoa damn, giving JBL some attitude... liking that!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RCSheppy said:


> Aj Lee needs a burger.


Yeah, i look at her and all i see is two rib cages.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bunnymania :maury :maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Paige feels the same way as most if the WWE Universe and doesn't care about Nikki Bella aige


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I thought Bears V jets was #1 trend, but whatevs.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah fucking right WWE. "BUNNYMANIA". Fuck you


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Drake Ramoray said:


> She didn't even get the chance to lock it in :drake1 How could it have been a horrible attempt?


You just completely contradicted yourself. It's called "attempted" for a reason, look it up.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why isn't Paige sitting on Jerry's side?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> The things I'd do to Paige..


Take her out for a nice tanning


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Antidiva is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

"I don't care about Nikki Bella" - Paige .................. any everyone else ever


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bunnymania is actually trending :maury


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I swear to God Nikki and AJ match of the night again!!!! :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WTF was that hold


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:ti wtf was that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What....THE FUCK WAS THAT NIKKI?!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Is this the ass to ass scene from Requiem for a Dream?


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

wtf was that?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did they mention the future thing they were teasing on Twitter? Was it the 2K15?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree that AJ needs a sandwich. Make it two, the poor woman looks like she's starving.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

#Bunnymania is not trending worldwide. It is in the US, however.


Dean Ambrose is trending worldwide aswell as #RAWMemphis.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not selling Nikki's butt push at all :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

autechrex said:


> Why isn't Paige sitting on Jerry's side?


Because she doesn't want to get raped.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

stoic, snappy paige is good paige.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Paige sounds smart like High Grant the actor but she comes off as stupid like High Grant the person. Still would.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*"IF I PRESS MY BUTT TO HER BUTT, SHE'll SUFFOCATE AND TAP OUT" - Nikki Bella*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus help me through this please.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki Bella for Playboy


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Because she doesn't want to get raped.


She's over 18, she should be alright.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Nikki Bella for Playboy


:yes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige back in black.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao they gave ADR's cross arm breaker to a Bella


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Del Rio burried


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm enjoying this much harsher Paige... now if we could just be free of Nikki and Brie...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jesus help me through this please.


No worries, Cena Orton is coming


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I bet Birdo By The River is happy that a Bella twat just busted out his finisher.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The unnecessary Nikki hate is hilarious :jordan5

She's improved a _*lot*_


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

AJAYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god you quit that skipping shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> I agree that AJ needs a sandwich. Make it two, the poor woman looks like she's starving.



Well if the WWE would only pay Punk his royalties :jericho2


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE goes Requiem For a Dream


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I wish they'd give Summer Rae the spotlight for once.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THIS MATCH IS STILL GOING


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Marcos 25063 said:


> No worries, Cena Orton is coming


In that case..........



.......punching out now.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

hou713 said:


> The unnecessary Nikki hate is hilarious :jordan5
> 
> She's improved a _*lot*_


Going from unbearable, to terrible, to bad. Bravo. :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nikki was grabbing the rope when AJ locked it in, why did she walk away from the ropes lmfao. Jesus Christ.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn. They finna give AJ a TAPOUT shirt.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, I can't stand AJ's theme


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Jesus, you could hear individual conversations during that last match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> No worries, Cena Orton is coming


Cause that's better. :maury


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

How is Ambrose going to Houdini his way out of this one?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Aww no shots of the black guard.

What happened to no more Orton/Cena?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

No wyatt on PPV and no Wyatt on RAW. . .


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Aj/Paige 

ut


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope Ambrose kicks the door down on them bitches.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

New Straw Poll: Who will job to the Bunny next? http://strawpoll.me/2628077


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

They didn't realize there is a window in that room?


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone else think Ambrose has escaped the room?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Batz said:


> Going from unbearable, to terrible, to bad. Bravo. :lol


PROGRESS :vince2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AMBROSE SNUCK THRU THE VENT DIEHARD STYLE


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh fuck's sake, Orton vs. Cena


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wyatts done? WTF.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Punk wishes he was the Divas title.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Aj/Paige
> 
> ut


Cause the Bellas werne't a thousand times worse XD Please....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ambrose to pull a Solid Snake and be found laying down on spilled ketchup.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tyler Breeze should of kept that theme.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Did Vince like adopt AJ as his second daughter or something? Jesus.


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao they gave ADR's cross arm breaker to a Bella


Not sure her using an armbar exactly constitutes as them officially giving it to her :rudy


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

hou713 said:


> The unnecessary Nikki hate is hilarious :jordan5
> 
> She's improved a _*lot*_


From shit to garbage isn't really an improvement bro lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Roster Reveal Show > RAW :sodone


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> *Ambrose to pull a Solid Snake and be found laying down on spilled ketchup.*


If he comes to the ring with a headband on, i'd mark a little..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kind of too late with that roster reveal WWE...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> How is Ambrose going to Houdini his way out of this one?


How fucking awesome would it be if they open the door and there's whole in wall, and Ambrose just pops out from beneath the ring. Completely ridiculous.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who will job to The Bunny next? http://strawpoll.me/2628077


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

no WWE, it's not "only on the Network". the roster reveal panel show has been on youtube for months now.......


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oakue said:


> Did Vince like adopt AJ as his second daughter or something? Jesus.


"Punk can have his name, BUT I SHALL HAVE HIS WOMANNNNNN"


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

no heyman?


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Where the hell is Wyatt?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> AMBROSE SNUCK THRU THE VENT DIEHARD STYLE


If Hollywood rebooted Die Hard, Ambrose would make an awesome John McClane!!!!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ambrose escapes through the ceiling


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Using Tyler Breeze's old GOAT theme for the 2k commercial


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I bet they'll open the door only to find Ambrose missing, then he took a panel out of the roof or something and climbed out... Book it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> AMBROSE SNUCK THRU THE VENT DIEHARD STYLE


Does that make Renee Young his Holly McClane to his John McClane?:dance


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> no WWE, it's not "only on the Network". the roster reveal panel show has been on youtube for months now.......



This is part 2.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its time for Orton vs Cena


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They'll open the door to find Stephanie's titties mastered.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the authority is truly evil, last week when "Good Guy" :cena3 locked Heyman in a room, he at least put a cameraman in there to keep him company


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Dawnbreaker said:


> Where the hell is Wyatt?


Being elevated by Cena.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wheres Heyman and Wyatt....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dawnbreaker said:


> Where the hell is Wyatt?


IDK but according to my poll he might be jobbing to The Bunny next. http://strawpoll.me/2628077


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Is Fury the sequel to Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> This is part 2.


no it's not. it's the same exact show that was shown months ago on IGN, but broken down in two parts for the Network.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trending WORLDWIDE.. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

No Wyatt family. Ugh...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally Orton vs Cena. Hopefully it's as good as their last Raw match which I enjoyed a lot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Drake Ramoray said:


> Not sure her using an armbar exactly constitutes as them officially giving it to her :rudy



She did the roll over and everything :lol


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Tyler Breeze should of kept that theme.


I love that theme. Definitely should have kept it


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> *Ambrose to pull a Solid Snake and be found laying down on spilled ketchup.*


Or hide under a bed. :lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank god Ambrose is going to do something interesting or these last 20 minutes would be unbearable.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Wyatts were sure elevated...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A face turn for the Wyatts coming?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

> I bet they'll open the door only to find Ambrose missing, then he took a panel out of the roof or something and climbed out... Book it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> I bet they'll open the door only to find Ambrose missing, then he took a panel out of the roof or something and climbed out... Book it.


Vince? Is that you? Wanna hire me?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time to be put to sleep with this "main event."


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Close to 5 am here, so tired


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This episode of Monday Night False Imprisonment sucks ball sack


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm wondering if Seth's "surprise" is the Authority turning on Orton?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's in the box.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THIS IMAGE IS SEMI-INCESTUAL


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> no it's not. it's the same exact show that was shown months ago on IGN, but broken down in two parts for the Network.



I thought it was part two. They had Rusev in the 2K15 trailer and he's yet to be unveiled yet.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO AMBROISE IS INSIDE THE BLACK THING


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So the 15th anniversary od SD! will not be live? fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soooo... Orton to take the blocks and get written out?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

GOAT SMACKDOWN


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My face when this is the main event


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes more blocks....

Cena and Blocks, it is a ME for the kids


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

The surprise is Dean Ambrose? Naw.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> I'm wondering if Seth's "surprise" is the Authority turning on Orton?


God please make this so he totally looks out of place with them now


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

chosequin said:


>


This is perfect


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

If Ambrose is in that closet , was there room for Adam Rose?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Vyer said:


> Or hide under a bed. :lol


Lock up your cardboard boxes


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

What a shit bag show. I only watch for Ambrose and Brock. The rest is just awful. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... no Wyatt Family and no anything involving the WWE champion. 






Okay then.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

So what happened with the Wyatts? I missed it.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Soooo... Orton to take the blocks and get written out?


Probably... fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> I'm wondering if Seth's "surprise" is the Authority turning on Orton?


That was my first thought...ugh face Orton fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> I thought it was part two. They had Rusev in the 2K15 trailer and he's yet to be unveiled yet.


that was the trailer, not the actual panel show that will be shown tonight. they mixed part of the WWE 2K15 trailer into the trailer for the panel show, but it's the exact same show we've already seen. what makes things worse is that it's not even the actual full roster being revealed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena vs Orton.
Best vs Best.
This is the greatest night of our generation in wrestling guys. 

:vince2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> So... no Wyatt Family and no anything involving the WWE champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wyatt was so elevated by Cena he was a big enough star to become a part-timer already


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Orton's getting curbstomped onto blocks isn't he. I know he wants time of, maybe they said yes.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes CENA!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait a second. Cena vs orton? where the fuck is wyatt


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit, Bunnymania still legit #1 worldwide trend. Love that damn Bunny!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, they turn on Orton. Maybe we get a thumbs down ala Evolution?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait. That shirt was real? Omfg.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Keep calm and make more money from merch.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought they promised us we wouldn't have to watch these two wrestle each other ever again?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> So... no Wyatt Family and no anything involving the WWE champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually the expect the "current" WWE Champion to show up every week?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

that shirt fpalm


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah orton is getting curbstomped


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

THE SHIRT NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO at that shitty T shirt


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

And he has his new shirt on.....every fucking week a new shirt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

He's wearing that Keep Calm shirt 

:HA


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

a blue shirt with yellow and red hat and arm bands and green shoes.

he should let his mother dress him again.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> Wait a second. Cena vs orton? where the fuck is wyatt


The Wyatt Family will be in action on WWE Superstars from now on.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> If Ambrose is in that closet , was there room for Adam Rose?


There's been room since Darren came out.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Wyatt was so elevated by Cena he was a big enough star to become a part-timer already


:ti


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

THIS SHIRT LMAO


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cena vs Orton #3455340030999999999999

They swore it wouldn't happen again 
and everyone was like ...YOU PROMISE?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena really has no colour-co-ordination at all.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol dat shirt


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena trying to pump up the crowd, but they are doing what his new shirt says...Keeping Calm :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow lol.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Keep calm and never give up' Dear me.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

This is going to be a riveting match up right here.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That fucking stupid tshirt. Would have been dumb if it was a year ago and that phrase was still relevant


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena don't even know what the fuck he's suppose to be wearing. I can't.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So is Cena trying to leech off of even Dr. Who now with the blue shirt and such?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

red hat, red wristbands, blue shirt, black shorts, green shoes

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Back to purple I see.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RAW IS BLITZ sign.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> That fucking stupid tshirt. Would have been dumb if it was a year ago and that phrase was still relevant


Exactly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe Cena joins Authority? :russo

JK...Orton to get stomped on...i agree...Face Turn Orton coming! LOL


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That is a truly terrible t-shirt


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

New Shirt damn


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ambrose is really taking a back seat to this awesome feud. Flat out sucks for us. He'll be on the HIAC pre-show vs. Titus O'Neill.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol JBL calling out ****** Cena for no selling last night


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

that sign 'eat sleep bury repeat' :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MTVDTH said:


> THIS IMAGE IS SEMI-INCESTUAL


AJ looks like Lauren Harries with a new wig! It's her eyes! OMG!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

headlocks :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Seriously though, why have a new shirt when he's gonna be wearing pink for breast cancer month starting next week?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Didn't he just come out with the McDonald's shirt like two months ago


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So no Brok Laser on the show? Too good for back-to-backs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW IS BLITZ


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"EAT SLEEP BURY REPEAT " sign :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Cena forget his ring attire and just cut off a pair of Kane's extra pants?


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

EAT
SLEEP
BURY 
REPEAT Sign in the crowd :bow


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck you king. Cena didn't have Brock Lesnar


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it wrong of me to secretly hope the RAW set falls on Cena as he's doing his fucking stupid salute thing? Is it that twisted of me to wish that?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

autechrex said:


> red hat, red wristbands, blue shirt, black shorts, green shoes
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK


FRUITY PEBBLES, what else? :rock


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

We're about to see a classic 



Cena vs Orton > Austin vs Rock


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> So is Cena trying to leech off of even Dr. Who now with the blue shirt and such?


David Tennant and Matt Smith are gonna jump Cena in the parking lot after the show


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Wait a second. Cena vs orton? where the fuck is wyatt


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was the worst bulldog ever


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Seriously though, why have a new shirt when he's gonna be wearing pink for breast cancer month starting next week?


Ah fuck I forgot about that. Fucking pink everything for an entire month and a scam of a charity being shoved down our throats Great

It's a wrestling show. Ugh


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

i hope the boogeyman comes out and makes the save


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Weird, it doesn't seem like there's even going to be a mention of Lesnar tonight... Weird after defending the title at a PPV. You think they'd want to start his next feud.

Not even an interview, or Heyman.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

dat pro cena crowd.. lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena with a bulldog? Bit odd.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we get to the overrun... no one gives a shit about the match itself. We've seen it so many times over the past way too many fucking years.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

goldigga said:


> EAT
> SLEEP
> BURY
> REPEAT Sign in the crowd :bow


Love it!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y'all ready for Rollins and Kane to turn on Orton?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

goldigga said:


> EAT
> SLEEP
> BURY
> REPEAT Sign in the crowd :bow


And it wasn't confiscated? Fire the event staff now! lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Weird, it doesn't seem like there's even going to be a mention of Lesnar tonight... Weird after defending the title at a PPV. You think they'd want to start his next feud.
> 
> Not even an interview, or Heyman.


I'm trying not to lose my cool because of it.. really trying. Fucking... bullshit. Where are the excuses now from the Brock defenders? There is no good reason for that at all.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> i hope the boogeyman comes out and makes the save


:mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Can we get to the overrun... no one gives a shit about the match itself. We've seen it so many times over the past way too many fucking years.


Overrun is Orton turning face, so that ain't much better....


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

New Straw Poll: What will happen in this match? http://strawpoll.me/2628125


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Why do they have commercials during the main event? It just kills the flow of the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> That was the worst bulldog ever


You'd figure as many times as he's did that to Orton, Orton would counter.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Seriously though, why have a new shirt when he's gonna be wearing pink for breast cancer month starting next week?


It's just a special shirt, he will not use every week


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> It's just a special shirt, he will not use every week


Yep, it's a special shirt alright.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton turning face sounds great. Returns after HIAC and lays out the challenge for Survivor Series to BROCK and my dream finally comes true. :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If Orton turns face then he's definitely facing Brock at Survivor Series. They'll 'punish' him by putting him in a title match with Lesnar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Marcos 25063 said:


> It's just a special shirt, he will not use every week



Ohh that shirt is "special" alright


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Sting will debut :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Yep, it's a special shirt alright.


For a very special man.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

At least they toned down pissy bitchy moaning Orton the last few weeks


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Yep, it's a special shirt alright.






A-C-P said:


> Ohh that shirt is "special" alright



idgi


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Ohh that shirt is "special" alright


When I say special I mean just for Sale , he will not use every week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just can't get over this shirt :maury


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to check out the main event of Raw and it's Orton-Cena.

You've got to be kidding. Randy fucking Orton and John fucking Cena for the fucking seven fucking millionth time.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Face Orton is god awful, i hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

King was caught looking bored as fuck there.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've predicted every little thing in this match so far. WWe 2014 in a nutshell.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Ambrose is in the box :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ooooh an Orton face turn would work if he's facing Bork. Especially if they let Orton be the loose cannon Viper he was in 2010. I'd be more interested in Orton/Bork than Cena/Bork.

So then Triple H/Rollins/Kane vs Cena/Ambrose/Reigns at Survivor Series.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well i remember the reports suggesting Orton didnt like the recent direction so yeah maybe its WWE doing something to give him more direction, i dunno lol...A face turn i think is what we will see when Orton gets the Authority to turn on him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> King was caught looking bored as fuck there.


There's about 15,000 other people sitting behind him who got caught looking that way, as well.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cole, Orton/Cena isn't even the best rivalry in this match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What will happen in this match? http://strawpoll.me/2628125


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm starting to rethink the Orton face turn, don't see it happening now. orton working the match as a heel.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The crowd is going mild!


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Even the crowd look bored as fuck.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I wish I was rich so I could go ring side seats and scream at the top of my lungs.

FUCK OFF CENA!!!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never seen a wwe crowd in the US with so many brothers in the crowd.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Ooooh an Orton face turn would work if he's facing Bork. Especially if they let Orton be the loose cannon Viper he was in 2010. I'd be more interested in Orton/Bork than Cena/Bork.
> 
> So then Triple H/Rollins/Kane vs Cena/Ambrose/Reigns at Survivor Series.


I doubt well see reigns at survivor series.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

god i hate john cena 

so fucking much


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

How about instead of face Orton, we get heel Orton who hates everyone - Authority included.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd lol if Orton just started German suplexing cena


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena and Orton are so boring together zero chemistry.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lordhhhx said:


> I doubt well see reigns at survivor series.


Reigns will come back at the rumble....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lordhhhx said:


> I doubt well see reigns at survivor series.


Is the injury that severe?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

They shouldn't even be calling moves, they should fucking know by instinct now since they've done the same shit hundreds of times before.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

http://strawpoll.me/2628125


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Another headlock Randy?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Is the injury that severe?


He'll probably be back at the rumble...... And win it fpalm


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

this RAW will end with Ambrose making the save and everyone bitching after that.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

kingbucket said:


> Ambrose is in the box :lmao


Hopefully... :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sleeper hold is dangerous this late in the show


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well Daily Show is on. Enough RAW for tonight.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Zero reaction for two guys pushed as main eventers for 10 years lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This match is disgracefully bad.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Is the injury that severe?


They said he will be out for several months.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> He'll probably be back at the rumble...... And win it fpalm


And get buried by that hardcore crowd.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> He'll probably be back at the rumble...... And win it fpalm



Coming for that roof shattering pop :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> This match is disgracefully bad.


Lol no its not.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:booklel Randy tossing that wristband


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Orton is such a good worker, yet he can never have a good match with Cena. Just odd.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

why is there no goat promo by heyman tonight?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The crowd is just looking around all "are we really seeing this match... AGAIN?!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Another headlock Randy?


:bryanlol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd gives no fucks about this match.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

This raw crowd tonight


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

How the fuck was there no Heyman promo tonight telling us that 4 AE's, 3 STF's, 1 Curb Stomp couldn't stop his Client?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

If only Orton was black so Vince would bury his stale ass.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Rose and the bunny got a better reaction than this match.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Only one man will win the Royal Rumble - CM Punk.

WWE know it's money. CM Punk vs John Cena at Mania. Book it.

Right!? Tell me I'm right because I need something to bring my attention back to this shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena gon fly Mygull :jbl


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> Zero reaction for two guys pushed as main eventers for 10 years lol.


:genius lol Mcmahon thinks its hot stuff.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, Nikki Bella isn't going to like that spot. Good call by the poster ITT earlier.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

T-Viper said:


> How the fuck was there no Heyman promo tonight telling us that 4 AE's, 3 STF's, 1 Curb Stomp couldn't stop his Client?


Heyman's probably not there tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

WWE said:


> Lol no its not.


Oh you.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

decent heat for Orton


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Max Mini is in the box.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, no way Orton's turning face. The surprise is that there isn't a surprise.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Is there a move more poorly executed than Cena's stf?
Maybe Cameron trying to do a shooting star press... but at least she has enough respect for wrestling to not attempt it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

King Gazza said:


> Only one man will win the Royal Rumble - CM Punk.
> 
> WWE know it's money. CM Punk vs John Cena at Mania. Book it.
> 
> Right!? Tell me I'm right because I need something to bring my attention back to this shit.


If Punk wants it and cooperates - you're right. Its big money and WWE knows it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just dozed off for a couple minutes with this shit.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes ambroise


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Epic match lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soooooooo... um.. yeah.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

King Gazza said:


> Only one man will win the Royal Rumble - CM Punk.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Time for a wild Ambrose to appear.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for some Ambrose in the box


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Yeah, no way Orton's turning face. The surprise is that there isn't a surprise.


the cinder-blocks..


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ugh, same old shit.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Que Ambrose ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Expected that, I mean Kane was down ringside... The interference king.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Cena didn't care enough to save Ambrose, but I think Ambrose will try to save Cena.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

so predictable


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dean is gonna pop out with a chair and beatdown everyone. I doubt he'll stay locked in a room. Faces will stand tall tonight.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

The bunny is in the box!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Get ready for Ambrose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Yeah, no way Orton's turning face. The surprise is that there isn't a surprise.


Mind blown. What intricate writing! :vince$


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> If Punk wants it and cooperates - you're right. Its big money and WWE knows it.


Thanks pal.

I never stop watching because I always seem to convince myself that a brighter product is just around the corner.. :dance


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Obvious lO1


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fucking Ambrose :LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TADA!*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Biggest pop of this entire match was Ambrose's


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DEAN MOTHER FUCKING AMBROSE!!!!

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ambrose???? but my dick was in that box!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

No Max Mini?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank god Ambrose saves the day again! Give this man the world...


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL Dean


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

I told you! :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Eat
Sleep
:buried
Repeat


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

LOL wtf


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

AMBROSE! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lunatic in Box. Hahaha. Just heard him yell come here you son of a bitch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose likes it in dark boxes apparently


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

"Removing the monitors from our table, hm what's he doing here?"

I FUCKING WONDER.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ambrose is Magic


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Orton with the "come here you sob of a bitch"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Great HouDEANi


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose is Houdini. Houdini is Ambrose.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

kingbucket said:


> Ambrose is in the box :lmao


Called it! :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't suppose they're ever going to explain how Ambrose got out of the room.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL Come here u son of a bitch rton2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ambrose with the "come here you SOB" :lol


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

i liked the idea of the wyatts coming out.


shame it ended in a fairly boring fashion.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I love Ambrose but god this is beyond stupid.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he's too soft, man(ambrose), just too soft for his role.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

What the fuck do they see in Rollins? :ti Nice sell tho


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You gotta think "inside" the box :jericho2


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love that "CENA NUFF" sign!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dean trying with all his might to carry this shitty product.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How did he get out of the room he was locked in??


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe I accidentally fast forwarded through it, but what was all the "new generation" hype for tonight? Did I miss it?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Khali greater guard than 8 guys


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Eat
> Sleep
> :berried
> Repeat


Best
Sign
This
Year!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Que Ambrose ?


Called it lol, anyways that was a pretty awesome ending.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ambrose is Magic


The Titty Master has secretsssss.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It has to be Ambrose Vs. Rollins in a Hell in a Cell match. It just has to be!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

what a complete shit Raw 

fucking christ


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Team Cenambrose.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

AMBROSE

STANDING

TALL

IN THE END


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the second time Ambrose has came out of a box...................................................


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

guess he paid off security


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

HOTEL
OSCAR
UNIFORM
DELTA
INDIA
NOVEMBER
INDIA


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Dean trying with all his might to carry this shitty product.


Raw is Ambrose.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena vs Rollins vs Ambrose Hell in a Cell


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

Well that was unexpected :side:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No FACE TURN :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

At least Orton didnt turn


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

No Sting


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> what a complete shit Raw
> 
> fucking christ


Aye it wasn't that bad


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Glad they went with Ambrose's music to end the show with.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> It has to be Ambrose Vs. Rollins in a Hell in a Cell match. It just has to be!


That match is $$$.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The_It_Factor said:


> Maybe I accidentally fast forwarded through it, but what was all the "new generation" hype for tonight? Did I miss it?


Two young upstarts just got the main event spot on RAW.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> Maybe I accidentally fast forwarded through it, but what was all the "new generation" hype for tonight? Did I miss it?


Gameplay trailer.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So that was their "surprise"?

BORING. But I should've known by now.

And yeah, I usually defend Orton/Cena matches but this one was pretty boring and uneventful.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Can they make Rollins look any weaker? I swear he has hardly gotten any offense since curb stomping Reigns on the steel chair a few weks ago.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena desperately trying to get the shine off Ambrose but it's becoming clear that he probably just met another Punk.... a guy that no matter what, the fans will always love and believe over his pitiful ass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Apart from Sandow and Ambrose this raw sucked

No sold the fuck out of Lesnar and sold the idea that Cena had him beat
JUST TERRIBLE


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

did anyone notice the 2 grannies wearing pink cena shirts in the crowd, lol


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yawn, time for football.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Gameplay trailer.


Ah, that's what I figured... I skipped all those segments. Thanks .



I was really hoping it would be some nxt guys, though


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

MaskedKane said:


> Can they make Rollins look any weaker? I swear he has hardly gotten any offense since curb stomping Reigns on the steel chair a few weks ago.


chicken shit heels get the most heat


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MaskedKane said:


> Can they make Rollins look any weaker? I swear he has hardly gotten any offense since curb stomping Reigns on the steel chair a few weks ago.


Didn't he curb stomp lesnar last night?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That match is $$$.


Yeah, but how much? :cole


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

As a fan of both Rollins and Ambrose, i do fear for them being involved with Cena. Hot acts and Cena never ends well.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Guys, I think I'm done. I've been mulling it over for a few weeks now and I just don't see the point. The product isn't entertaining and I have better things to do. It sucks because wrestling has provided me with such entertainment in the past.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight was DEAN'S NIGHT....other wise a pretty horrible Raw...i would definitely imagine if Dean was out, Orton would have definitely turned face..the show is lacking in starpower or even good angles


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

I like Ambrose.. But that was a pretty tame response from the crowd when he came out of the box and started brawling.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

MaskedKane said:


> Can they make Rollins look any weaker? I swear he has hardly gotten any offense since curb stomping Reigns on the steel chair a few weks ago.


His gimmick is to barely get in any offense. Typical cowardly heel.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MaskedKane said:


> Can they make Rollins look any weaker? I swear he has hardly gotten any offense since curb stomping Reigns on the steel chair a few weks ago.


Maybe they had forgotten and they just remembered he was the MITB holder, "Oh shit! We're supposed to make him look weak, he's got that thing with him!"


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I fucken hate the WWE because of Vince pushing Cena when the people don't want him. What wrestling organization did this before for ten years straight?!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Apart from Sandow and Ambrose this raw sucked
> 
> No sold the fuck out of Lesnar and sold the idea that Cena had him beat
> JUST TERRIBLE


I've never been real big on sandow, but he's been cracking me up with those miz impersonations... Pretty hilarious stuff


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope Dean doesn't suffer from the Cena effect poor Ryder will never recover.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Apart from Sandow and Ambrose this raw sucked
> 
> No sold the fuck out of Lesnar and sold the idea that Cena had him beat
> JUST TERRIBLE


So you think Sandow was the best part of a **** match as he only stood ring side? Maybe you should find something else to watch if you can't appreciate a great match.

And the 6 man tag was good Raw programming too. 6 of the top 10 workers on the main roster all putting on a fun match.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> As a fan of both Rollins and Ambrose, i do fear for them being involved with Cena. Hot acts and Cena never ends well.


only edge and cm punk got out unscathed

thats 2 guys in 10 years

fucking terrible odds


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The ending would have ten times better with a crowd of living human beings.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Love how they no sold their world heavyweight champion other than to say that Cena had him beat as if that's some sort of accomplishment when he couldn't keep him down with 3 AAs and 3 STFs.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> The ending would have ten times better with a crowd of living human beings.


Yep, to bad the Bellcrap and Cena/Orton #687376976937 sucked the little life they had in them.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Guys, I think I'm done. I've been mulling it over for a few weeks now and I just don't see the point. The product isn't entertaining and I have better things to do. It sucks because wrestling has provided me with such entertainment in the past.


Do you have DVR? I usually just record it, watch something else, then tune in around 10:40 and watch everything in fast forward until the main event. I don't see how anyone can sit through over 3 hours live.


----------



## goldenarmz97 (Aug 31, 2012)

There goes Cena stealing other wrestler's shine again.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Didn't he curb stomp lesnar last night?


After Lesnar went through 4 AA's I could have curb stomped his ass. In the end he just got tossed aside by Cena, I understand it is his gimmick but how many times can he run away in 1 night.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ambrose is really about the only thing keeping this show interesting for me. This is getting kind of sad and pathetic now...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

1st hour was actually good. Only thing that dampened it was that lackluster Swagger/Bo match.

Then, everything went downhill from there.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cena is a draw because that steroid abusing junkie Vince wants it!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Without the Ambrose/Rollins feud, this product would be borderline unwatchable.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> The ending would have ten times better with a crowd of living human beings.


WWE couldn't pay people to get excited after forcing them to sit through an Orton vs Cena match


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Good raw dean, ziggler, bunny, dust bros, cesaro, sheamus and rollins were great tonight.

i was really sports entertained tonight :vince

lets hope next week is better (hopefully)


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

I know the product is really stale right now but that crowd just fucking sucked.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad Raw. Ambrose makes the whole show better.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Another boring raw


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Seth Rollins the architect couldn't even tell the difference between 'cinder blocks in a box' and a 'dean ambrose in a box'


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't even watch anymore, I watched the Ambrose parts and that was all. It's so bad right now. I can honestly say I much prefer watching Monday night football or even going on my PS4 and playing some destiny over this garbage. I'm not one to complain but RAW has sucked.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sleepy and have a headache so I couldn't get into Raw too much, but I only cringed once during the Rose match so that's a plus.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I didnt think raw was at all bad tonight. Could it have been better [Yes].
But we have seen light years worse.

It had just enough to keep me entertained.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

wkdsoul said:


> Gameplay trailer.


Source on dat ass?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Raw this week was better than it has been recently (which doesn't say a whole lot), but I swear, if it wasn't for Ambrose and Rollins, I'm not sure if I'd be watching.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Barely watched. Boring and bad.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just think how much better the product would be if Cena was retired, Punk never left, and Bryan was fully recovered.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Dean Ambrose has the quality of "you know what he will do(most of the time), but you still want to see because you know you will have fun"


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> I don't even watch anymore, I watched the Ambrose parts and that was all. It's so bad right now. I can honestly say I much prefer watching Monday night football or even going on my PS4 and playing some destiny over this garbage. I'm not one to complain but RAW has sucked.


Pretty much. 3 hours of pure garbage television that features only a couple of few minute spots here and there that are sometimes worth flipping the channel back over for.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

I missed 90% of the show browsing thru the forums. Almost fell asleep during the Orton & Cena match (these two are my men so im not hating) i turned off the stream shortly after Ambrose popped out of the box. It was too corny and i felt embarass for watching. Anyways now im very sleepy and im going to bed. who needs melatonin when you got Monday Night Raw?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Dean is magic!


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Decent RAW. Opening segment was great, Ziggler/Miz ruled, six man tag was solid, AMBROSE all over the place, Rusev/Henry was ok, Ambrose/Kane, and Ambrose making that terrible main event into something good. I didn't watch anything else, so maybe that's why I didn't dislike this RAW.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fun show, easily the best since Ambrose was written off after SummerSlam which TBH is probably not a coincidence.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Saw 3 Bruce Blitz related signs in the crowd tonight. To think this guy got popular for hating on Cena for 6 hours every week on youtube.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

It was ok, but no NXT guys at all except that Rose..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Saw 3 Bruce Blitz related signs in the crowd tonight. To think this guy got popular for hating on Cena for 6 hours every week on youtube.


I tried listening to him but after three weeks it just wasn't possible. He rants way too much and most of them are so stupid that you just can't help and laugh that this guy thinks he knows shit about wrestling.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I tried listening to him but after three weeks it just wasn't possible. He rants way too much and most of them are so stupid that you just can't help and laugh that this guy thinks he knows shit about wrestling.


Don't agree, but I've seen this said before. He has a history in the wrestling business I believe though. He brings ups hanging out with Owen Hart, driving wrestlers around and setting up rings for the WWE, and training to be a wrestler in the same school as CM Punk.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> I tried listening to him but after three weeks it just wasn't possible. He rants way too much and most of them are so stupid that you just can't help and laugh that this guy thinks he knows shit about wrestling.


Doesn't help that a lot of his videos are 3 or 4 hours long.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> Dean is magic!


"You're not gonna realize until three hours from now, but your titties just got mastered."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone still saying Dean is 'buried' lol? I'd say some people ate their words but everyone's too stubborn to admit that.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Another RAW that was a chore to sit through. It's basically the same angles repeated on a weekly basis sans a few things here-and-there.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Only good thing: Ambrose.
Bad: All the other stuff, SPECIALLY that Wyatts where nowhere to be found.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Just couldn't seem to get interested in this episode. Somehow it just seems like the same old stuff recycled over and over again.

I think what the WWE could do right now is start a new stable of some sort. Something legit and interesting. Maybe something akin to the Shield or Nexus. Hopefully there are some guys coming up from NXT who could fill the void.

Or maybe they could just give the Wyatts a proper push...


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I enjoyed raw...glad Dean open up the show and loved seeing him come out of the box...I was so excited and happy that Dolph won the belt back


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Doesn't help that a lot of his videos are 3 or 4 hours long.


And half of that is usually one rant on Cena and then one rant on whatever bug his up his ass that day. Don't get why people listen to that...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad Dean is back TORE RAW A NEW ANUS.

Jack Swagger and Goddess AJ LEE won :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Zeb on the mic :dance:dance:dance


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> Anyone still saying Dean is 'buried' lol? I'd say some people ate their words but everyone's too stubborn to admit that.


yeah, he's receiving the same booking he was before. crazy run ins and backstage attacks. No one else gets this on the roster. Iv'e always been thankful for his booking and they continued it tonight, he got to come out on top each of his segments too even when outnumbered. Show ended with his face and theme song. No complaints from me tonight :.

The show was decent. Its alawys good when you have a main focused story line carried throughout the show with segments. It gives the episodes real focus. Glad Ziggler won his belt back. Miz and Mizdow is always a highlight for me though. perfect midcard segments.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DJ2334 said:


> Just think how much better the product would be if Cena was retired, *Punk never left, and Bryan was fully recovered.*


Do fans forget that Punk and Bryan were prominently featured on RAW in 2012 and 2013? And yet the ratings didn't do much, did they?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do fans forget that Punk and Bryan were prominently featured on RAW in 2012 and 2013? And yet the ratings didn't do much, did they?


Ratings=/= quality of the show. The show is missing a Punk promo/match and bryan match and segment for alot of us. Rather if the ratings are the same, go up 0.0001% or otherwise

Raw is in chicago next week? Man I've never been into the whole occupy thing but I do hope those there will shit on everything that is shit, and not with cm punk chants, the guy left on his own will and doesn't wanna come back, but I bet they won't be able to help themselves.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do fans forget that Punk and Bryan were prominently featured on RAW in 2012 and 2013? And yet the ratings didn't do much, did they?


To be fair he said the product would be better. Not the ratings.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do fans forget that Punk and Bryan were prominently featured on RAW in 2012 and 2013? And yet the ratings didn't do much, did they?


But the actual show was watchable.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do fans forget that Punk and Bryan were prominently featured on RAW in 2012 and 2013? And yet the ratings didn't do much, did they?


Why should he care about the fucking ratings, tho? fpalm


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Uhh... ratings are a lot worse this september than they were the past two septembers when Bryan and Punk were heavily featured.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonight's RAW was decent. Ambrose opening promo was good and his pops continue to be loud. His shenanigans all night were were hilarious and cool. Reminds me of Austin. Not sure what the WWE is doing with this hot potato Title switching now that Ziggler has re-gained the IC Title though. Jack Swagger gets the win over Bo Dallas and Zeb Coulter was on the mic again! That's a plus. Natalya gets a rare win over Summer Rae. Usos and Sheamus beating the Rhodes Brothers and Cesaro. I guess its okay. ...ev c...hes Henry again. Boring match it was. The Bunny and Adam Rose beating Heath Slater and Titus O'Neil was an interesting match. Paige is finding her stride now that she's a heel. AJ/Nikki was a decent match and I liked how AJ set Nikki up for the Black Widow finisher. Main event match was alright. I wonder how Ambrose escaped the bathroom. Rollins continues to escape. Good idea.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

- Opening promo with Ambrose was refreshing until Cena come out.
- Ziggler won, Which is good but why give Miz a one day reign. 
- ...ev/Henry - Would enjoy it a lot more if I didn't expect this push to be fed to Cena.
- Kane/Ambrose - Authority Kane bores me.
- Main Event - Very predictable.

I just cannot enjoy Raw anymore, it becomes a chore for 3 hours. As much as I like Brock Lesnar, I still think the title should be the focal point of the show. I would love to see everyone talking/thinking about all the titles, The matches are geared towards becoming Champ. For Example. 

Dean Ambrose opening promo - He comes out, says he is sick of the Authority, He is sick of Rollins, and he may just be sick in the head. He then tells every wrestler including Brock Lesnar that one day or another, their time is up. I won't stop till I am the Undisputed Champion, but that day is not today. Today is the day for a new age, a new star, ME, and to do so, Rollins must be incapacitated. So I hope your listening Rollins, you have pissed off the wrong guy. You will feel my rage one way or another tonight.

I'd them have him searching all Raw for Rollins. 

We have a promo backstage where Rollins say's he is not scared of Dean Ambrose, He is not scared of Brock Lesnar, did you see what I did to him and NOC. I will continue to do that to any wrestler who stands in my way until I am Undisputed Champion. Ambrose interrupts by attacking Rollins. Rollins manages to escape but is being chased down. This is when they end up in the car park where Rollins steals the car. The show ends with Ambrose losing it saying he can't wait till next week to get his hands on him.

The feud continues and the audience know that their aim is to become champion. Gives the titles so much more importance. I hate when people say Cena is bigger then the title. No body should be bigger then the title. In every other sport/competition (I know wrestling is not a sport) the main aim is to win titles/trophy's.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So no Heyman then?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ambrose/Rollins was good. The rest was boring filler and matches we've seen 1000s of times before


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> Dean is magic!


Oh, Dean, you old Romeo, you. Anyone else agree that you can actually see Renee's heart melting here? :agree:


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Weak ass of a show, was expecting a great fallout coming out of NOC, but no no...Imo Orton doesn`t belong to the authority, should be one of the contenders for the WWE title. 

Bellas angle should have gone by now , glad i could fast forward it. And no Wyatts? hope they appear next week. Henry is done, just retire allready Mark.. and finally, Ambrose and Rollins are gold, hope they have a good match at Hell in the Cell


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah Orton looks out of place with the Authority now its time he broke away and actually did something


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Ambrose is at the same stage CM Punk was in 2010, as in you know he has a hell of a lot to say, especially to a guy like Cena but he is having to hold back a lot, which of course is excruciating to a mark like me.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally skipped all the shit and got through Raw in one hour instead of 3.

Ambrose saved the show for me, it was still so so horrible but whatever he did I enjoyed, his starting to get over very slowly now and it's great to see I just hope the WWE do the right thing with him.

But yea, pretty shit show again, becoming a sad routine these days really, the product is in a bad bad way.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Very disappointed in this show. I had high hopes coming off a very good NOC PPV and it turned out to be just more of the same old shit.

Ziggler/Miz rematch and title change.
Sheamus & Usos vs. Cesaro and Rhodes Brothers.
AJ vs. Nikki (though I did enjoy Paige on commentary).
Henry/...ev rematch.

Really thought that they had a chance to freshen things up coming off of NOC, but they really didn't. No Lesnar obviously hurt, but why no Heyman? Pretty much none of the questions coming out of last night were even asked, let alone answered. And I fast forwarded through a bunch of it, but I'm pretty sure there was no Bray either right?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RAW's have not been this bad since 2010. Seriously, what a horrible show once again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

It was a pretty decent show. It needed Heyman, though, so we can see what they thought about Rollins attempted cashin. Apparently, the Authority doesn't think it was that much of a deal.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I gave up about an hour or so into the episode, I was bored shitless. The final match/segment actually sounds pretty entertaining though and worth catching up on, but that's about it.

It's sad how little I care about this shit now because I don't enjoy feeling this way, I don't like dozing off not even 90 minutes into a show. 

WWE just isn't fun for me anymore.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I actually thought that first hour of RAW was the best first hour they've had in a while. After that things cooled down a bit but overall RAW was far better than it was the past few weeks by a large margin. Lack of the main champion and Bray Wyatt was lame though.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

why does no one say R U S E V what's this ...ev malarky


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

mattywizzard said:


> - Opening promo with Ambrose was refreshing until Cena come out.
> - Ziggler won, Which is good but why give Miz a one day reign.
> - ...ev/Henry - Would enjoy it a lot more if I didn't expect this push to be fed to Cena.
> - Kane/Ambrose - Authority Kane bores me.
> ...


I like your booking of Rollins & Ambrose a lot better than how they did last nite's RAW. I also agree with you on Lesnar, the champion needs to be on every show. This is like when the Rock was champion, only we have six more months to go instead of two.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Keep Calm
And
Never Put Over Young Talent


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

On a scale of -1 to -10, I would give Raw a -3.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bartman said:


> why does no one say R U S E V what's this ...ev malarky


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Thought I'd give Raw a watch for once this week because I was in a good mood. Saw that Ambrose returned at NOC as well which perked a bit more interest.

Managed to watch the whole show in about ten minutes. Nearly every match from the PPV was booked once again. The Bunny is in a match. Orton vs. Cena. Last of all, no Wyatts. No thank you. 

I guess it's back to not-giving-a-fuck next week.

:eyeroll


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

anyone notice the huge 'raw is blitz' sign during the raw main event lol, i didn't watch raw but saw the pictures on twitter, there were also blitz, mad genius and gritz signs at noc as well lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Someone needs to photoshop Cena's shirt to

KEEP
CALM
AND
BURY
THEM
ALL


----------



## Thorn Rose (Sep 14, 2014)

Thoughts on Raw...

- The Uso's and Sheamus versus Gold and Stardust with Cesaro... This is just unbelievably lazy and bad booking, they've done this match already, why repeat it? having it again didn't progress any storylines or add anything to the show.

- Mark Henry against Ru sev? There should be a rule that guys are kept apart after their feud ends on PPV. Why pay to see guys fight on PPV then give the match away for free on Raw. In any event, this sucked. 

- Dean Ambrose against Seth Rollins is meant to the highlight of the show, yet its becoming tire some. Every week they come out and randomly brawl, same thing again and again. Why not actually build towards a match between the two?

- Good to see diva's other than AJ Lee and Paige getting time. Natalya went over as she should, but she will need to be in the ring with someone better than Summer Rae to show what she's capable of.

-Adam Rose's bunny looked OK in the ring. Hopefully using him is just a one off.

Atrocious show, worst Raw in a long time. Smacked of lack of effort, boring repeated story lines and no building towards the future.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Thorn Rose said:


> Thoughts on Raw...
> 
> - The Uso's and Sheamus versus Gold and Stardust with Cesaro... This is just unbelievably lazy and bad booking, they've done this match already, why repeat it? having it again didn't progress any storylines or add anything to the show.
> 
> ...


Dean just came back from "an injury" its only normal they picked up where they left and thats beating the shit out of each other. Im pretty sure this is the last senseless brawl we'll se in a few weeks.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Thorn Rose said:


> -Adam Rose's bunny looked OK in the ring. *Hopefully using him is just a one off.*


WWE will run this into the ground.


----------

